# IDS Has resigned.



## Sasaferrato (Mar 18, 2016)

Duncan Smith quits over benefits plans - BBC News


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2016)

Breaking News 
Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith resigns, citing concerns over changes to disability benefits. 

Is this April fools or something?

Last person I'd suspect on taking a moral stance on this. Does he see leadership challenge potential in it or something?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 18, 2016)

Defenestration follows later!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

Blimey , I guess he can spend more time with his brexiteers now .


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2016)

Ha fucking ha

(And, fuck off gromit)


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 18, 2016)

Defenestration to follow later?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)

What what what?! *goes and has a look at Beeb*


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Blimey , I guess he can spend more time with his brexiteers now .


Yes, and this is clearly about sinking Osborne's chances.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Breaking News
> Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith resigns, citing concerns over changes to disability benefits.
> 
> Is this April fools or something?
> ...


Because his last time as leader worked out so well?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Yes, and this is clearly about sinking Osborne's chances.


Osborne needs a win in the referendum otherwise it is the bojo show.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2016)

'Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith resigns, citing concerns over changes to disability benefits'

That he didn't make them poor enough?

Seriously, what is this? Is he the one who's already done the damage and steps down while they *pretend* to put it right, or is it just that they have someone even MORE sinister waiting in the wings?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Osborne needs a win in the referendum otherwise it is the bojo show.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

Well,  didn't see that one coming.

It's like everything I thought was up is in fact down.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> What what what?! *goes and has a look at Beeb*



Snap!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 18, 2016)

Confirmed:

Duncan Smith quits over benefits plans - BBC News


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2016)

The only logic I can apply is he is resigning because he thinks the policy isn't cuntish enough. He wanted it to be twice as cuntish but was over ruled.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> 'Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith resigns, citing concerns over changes to disability benefits'


The cunt was probably claiming it


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Blimey , I guess he can spend more time with his brexiteers now .


Yeah, I don't doubt that the referendum squabbles had a role to play in this.

IDS can fuck off but the more infighting in the Gov ranks the better.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The only logic I can apply is he is resigning because he thinks the policy isn't cuntish enough. He wanted it to be twice as cuntish but was over ruled.


It's obviously nothing to do with anything remotely connected with the content of his letter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The only logic I can apply is he is resigning because he thinks the policy isn't cuntish enough. He wanted it to be twice as cuntish but was over ruled.


That's exactly the opposite of what his resignation letter says. 

He even says that at the moment they're not "all in it together". 

Wheels within wheels and all that I suppose.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)

This is Ian 'anyone can live on £7 a day' Duncan-Smith resigning over benefits cuts?! Tactical posturing going on here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

He has been managed out and agreed to go though innit? MASSIVE GOLDEN HANDSHAKE FOR GOOD WORK DONE /vomit


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

I guess he's stepping down to spend more time on the brexit campaign, and using his resignation to damage osborne so he won't be leader, making it more likely Boris will. Brexit backing Boris will then give him a more senior position as reward once he's in charge. Foreign secretary? IDS can then also claim that he wasn't the evil twunt he actually was, as he stepped down in 'principled opposition' to cutting disability benefit.

He never fails to amaze me with just how low he can sink.


----------



## Poot (Mar 18, 2016)

I would be much happier if I wasn't imagining him saying:

"U-huh. My work here is done..."


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2016)

He can undermine Cameron and Osborne, he'll have more freedom to campaign for exit and  jostle for position for leadership. But, Cameron and Osborne are now going to be able to pin the whole Universal Credit on his mismanagement which gives them an easy out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

Time was I'd have been ecstatic at this. Now it's just 5 seconds of wry amusement


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> This is Ian 'anyone can live on £7 a day' Duncan-Smith resigning over benefits cuts?! Tactical posturing going on here.



He's bullshitting...happy to go, he's done enough butchering!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

"Immensely proud" of what he's done to reform welfare


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2016)

Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith has resigned citing pressure to make cuts to disability benefits.

It comes after mounting controversy over £4bn of planned cuts to Personal Independence Payments, expected to affect 640,000 people.

Mr Duncan Smith said the cuts were "not defensible" within a Budget that "benefits higher earning taxpayers".

Earlier, a government source indicated the changes were going to be "kicked into the long grass".

The planned changes apply to the formula the government uses to calculate the daily living component of PIP, which will replace Disability Living Allowance (DLA) and come into effect in January 2017.


Mr Duncan Smith said they were a "compromise too far".

"I am unable to watch passively whilst certain policies are enacted in order to meet the fiscal self-imposed restraints that I believe are more and more perceived as distinctly political rather than in the national economic interest," he said in his resignation letter.

Fucking hell, _really?_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> "Immensely proud" of what he's done to reform welfare



Exactly. Butcher has done his job and been paid off.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Exactly. Butcher has done his job and been paid off.


More payback time, than any pay-off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith has resigned citing pressure to make cuts to disability benefits.
> 
> It comes after mounting controversy over £4bn of planned cuts to Personal Independence Payments, expected to affect 640,000 people.
> 
> ...


The scales have fallen from his lizardy eyes, no doubt


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 18, 2016)

It rather looks like Osborne is the guilty cunt. In this instance.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith has resigned citing pressure to make cuts to disability benefits.
> 
> It comes after mounting controversy over £4bn of planned cuts to Personal Independence Payments, expected to affect 640,000 people.
> 
> ...


They've always been political cuts  smarmy shit


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It rather looks like Osborne is the guilty cunt. In this instance.


They all are; they're just pointing at each other and positioning for post-Cameron.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> He has been managed out and agreed to go though innit?


What? Why would Cameron/Osbourne want to 'manage out' one of the most Eurosceptic members of the cabinet allowing him more freedom from the back benches. Why would they allow to to make his resignation (supposedly) on the basis on a deeply unpopular - both in the country and in the party - move by Osbourne.

This comes from IDS not from Cameron/Osbourne


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> What? Why would Cameron/Osbourne want to 'manage out' one of the most Eurosceptic members of the cabinet allowing him more freedom from the back benches. Why would they allow to to make his resignation (supposedly) on the basis on a deeply unpopular - both in the country and in the party - move by Osbourne.
> 
> This comes from IDS not from Cameron/Osbourne


or Johnson.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> This comes from IDS not from Cameron/Osbourne



Or from Boris.

ETA: Snap!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It rather looks like Osborne is the guilty cunt. In this instance.


They are all planning for the post referendum leadership election , the Bojo v Gideon show. IDS is hoping Bojo will bring him back , it will depend on the Brexiteers triumphing though .


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2016)

Good use of the word 'perceived', I think. Cunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 18, 2016)

I just had a little celebration and the three lads opposite said what's up? Ian Duncan Smith has resigned, who? Said two of them.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

In a way, it's a slight relief to think Osborne might not be PM and Boris might. Better an intelligent buffoon in charge than a not very bright fucknut.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2016)

Not at all sure what IDS will bring to improve Brexit chances though?


----------



## Mation (Mar 18, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Defenestration to follow later?


If only.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 18, 2016)

Go and be quiet, man.


----------



## Mation (Mar 18, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> In a way, it's a slight relief to think Osborne might not be PM and Boris might. Better an intelligent buffoon in charge than a not very bright fucknut.


There is no relief with either/any of them. Eurgh.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

Mation said:


> There is no relief with either/any of them. Eurgh.



Well quite.


----------



## SE25 (Mar 18, 2016)

Is this a joke?


----------



## BigTom (Mar 18, 2016)

shame there'll be just as big a cunt coming into the job after him but still good to see him go.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> "Immensely proud" of what he's done to reform welfare


Immensely proud of blood on his hands,  I hope. 

His resignation letter was 100% pure bollocks. But it did give me some moments of joy after a 15 hour shift at work 

He's still going to be one of the first up against the wall though. Oh yes.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

Smith really didn't like these cuts being linked to the budget, tax cuts, etc, he was wrongfooted and doesn't like that.

Anyway, REJOICE!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Beware of a Tory indirectly giving you 'gifts'.


----------



## agricola (Mar 18, 2016)

Looby said:


> He can undermine Cameron and Osborne, he'll have more freedom to campaign for exit and  jostle for position for leadership. But, Cameron and Osborne are now going to be able to pin the whole Universal Credit on his mismanagement which gives them an easy out.



True, though their record of mismanagement of everything else will probably count against them.


----------



## SE25 (Mar 18, 2016)

honestly, of all the headlines I imagined seeing this year, this just wasn't one of them...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> He's still going to be one of the first up against the wall though. Oh yes.


Loses his ministerial armed protection now.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Loses his ministerial armed protection now.


I'm crying on the inside for the fucker. Honestly I am


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

Paging Mr ViolentPanda and Madam Greebo (enjoy the news and this thread when you can)


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> I'm crying on the inside for the fucker. Honestly I am


Just saying, like...


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

Surprised at you starting this thread Sasaferrato...


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

Its probably a powerplay, to take on Osborne, but for now, REJOICE!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Just saying, like...


Ssssh,  he'll figure out we're after him


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 18, 2016)

I suspect his 'concerns' are actually Tory HQ shitting it.   I mean it was only 2 weeks ago he was urging fellow Tory MPs to push through his changes. IDS will continue with cutting benefits of disabled people - despite his own watchdog warning they are unfair


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Its probably a powerplay, to take on Osborne, but for now, REJOICE!


Didn't you already post that?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2016)

SE25 said:


> Is this a joke?



It all sounds like a bad fucking joke to me.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Its probably a powerplay, to take on Osborne, but for now, REJOICE!


To support bojo maybe , IDS won't run, and bojo will betray him anyway because bojo


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It all sounds like a bad fucking joke to me.


This is open warfare within the right party of capital; not all bad.


----------



## JHE (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Its probably a powerplay, to take on Osborne, but for now, REJOICE!



I can't see how it could be a 'powerplay'.  Osborne fancies himself as the next leader and has been cultivating his faction for years to become the next leader.  IDS is an ex-leader.  He was generally considered a complete flop as leader and did very well to come back as the Tories' poverty pol.  There is no way he is ever going to be leader again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2016)

> Duncan Smith said the disability cuts were defensible in narrow terms of deficit reduction but not “in the way they were placed in a budget that benefits higher earning taxpayers”.



When even the walking dead's chief ghoul is calling you a cunt, that takes some beating.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> When even the walking dead's chief ghoul is calling you a cunt, that takes some beating.


And it has taken him 6 years to see this ?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

JHE said:


> I can't see how it could be a 'powerplay'.  Osborne fancies himself as the next leader and has been cultivating his faction for years to become the next leader.  IDS is an ex-leader.  He was generally considered a complete flop as leader and did very well to come back as the Tories' poverty pol.  There is no way he is ever going to be leader again.


It is 'powerplay' in that his action has the potential to further a factional interest. It also unravels the whole project..._all that is solid ..._and all that.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> When even the walking dead's chief ghoul is calling you a cunt, that takes some beating.


he doesn't believe that though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> That's exactly the opposite of what his resignation letter says.
> 
> He even says that at the moment they're not "all in it together".
> 
> Wheels within wheels and all that I suppose.



He's pretty obviously chucking a spanner in the works with regards to Osborne's future leadership hopes.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> he doesn't believe that though.


Plenty of "like Ribbentrop questioning the foreign policy" stuff on twatter.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

JHE said:


> I can't see how it could be a 'powerplay'.  Osborne fancies himself as the next leader and has been cultivating his faction for years to become the next leader.  IDS is an ex-leader.  He was generally considered a complete flop as leader and did very well to come back as the Tories' poverty pol.  There is no way he is ever going to be leader again.



No, but given his utter obsession with europe for the last 20 years, I can see him fancying a shot at something more senior like foreign secretary. A nice job too, lots of freebies and foreign travel before being shunted off to the lords.


----------



## Beermoth (Mar 18, 2016)

BigTom said:


> shame there'll be just as big a cunt coming into the job after him but still good to see him go.



Yes, they're like a hydra-headed monster. Can't just kill one of them...


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

> "Iain Duncan Smith has voluntarily left his job.
> 
> We therefore regret to inform him that he will be subject to a sanction for the next 26 weeks"



from DPAC


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> He has been managed out and agreed to go though innit? MASSIVE GOLDEN HANDSHAKE FOR GOOD WORK DONE /vomit



Not really. Out of the entire cabinet, he was about the only minister whose position was pretty much inviolate, due to his massive - and to me inexplicable - popularity with the party faithful. Osborne has been wanting to bin him since 2011, but has never had the leverage.

It'll be interesting to see who gets the department. I'm betting it'll be an Osborne lapdog.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> he doesn't believe that though.



I'm sure he doesn't. It's the knife in the face that really counts.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

ITV NEWS, Vaughn Jones, claiming Smith couldn't stomach more cuts, champion of living wage, etc, barf!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> No, but given his utter obsession with europe for the last 20 years, I can see him fancying a shot at something more senior like foreign secretary. A nice job too, lots of freebies and foreign travel before being shunted off to the lords.


shunted off to the abbatoir would be good


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

Time for Team Corbyn to go for the jugular, demand an inquiry into the suicides and deaths as a consequence of the welfare reforms.

disability networks elated tonight.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

I've heard rumblings recently that it's been getting increasingly difficult for him to keep a lid on the clusterfuck at DWP - could it be a good time to jump re: that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not really. Out of the entire cabinet, he was about the only minister whose position was pretty much inviolate, due to his massive - and to me inexplicable - popularity with the party faithful. Osborne has been wanting to bin him since 2011, but has never had the leverage.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see who gets the department. I'm betting it'll be an Osborne lapdog.




How does that disprove my 'managed out' scenario? Also, he will do well out of his time as the butcher of benefits and pensions...poster boy and blamed for all of it..regardless,  MASSIVE handshake of connections/money/pension ahoy!

Something has happened. He certainly has not had an attack of any kind of conscience.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's pretty obviously chucking a spanner in the works with regards to Osborne's future leadership hopes.



Beware the....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith has resigned citing pressure to make cuts to disability benefits.
> 
> It comes after mounting controversy over £4bn of planned cuts to Personal Independence Payments, expected to affect 640,000 people.
> 
> ...


"artistic differences"


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2016)

He wasn't managed out, he's made a calculated move. 
IDS loses legal challenge to keep Universal Credit problems secret


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 18, 2016)

Gives them a chance to reshuffle and get Hunt out of his junior doctor fuck-up without losing face.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Beware the....



MY EYES! :O

MIND BLEACH!


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> How does that disprove my 'managed out' scenario?


Because him resigning now, over this is massively damaging to the government. That's not what you do when you're managing someone out.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I've heard rumblings recently *that it's been getting increasingly difficult for him to keep a lid on the clusterfuck at DWP* - could it be a good time to jump re: that?



Not least the disaster in the making that is universl credit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> How does that disprove my 'managed out' scenario? Also, he will do well out of his time as the butcher of benefits and pensions...poster boy and blamed for all of it..regardless,  MASSIVE handshake of connections/money/pension ahoy!
> 
> Something has happened. He certainly has not had an attack of any kind of conscience.



Of course not. What I'm saying is that Osborne and Hamface had no leverage through which to make him jump ship. They'll have had to show previously-unseen levels of subtlety to have managed him out, rather than Dunked-in Shit deciding he wanted to get behind the Brexit campaign, and walking out for his own reasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Time for Team Corbyn to go for the jugular, demand an inquiry into the suicides and deaths as a consequence of the welfare reforms.
> 
> disability networks elated tonight.


let's see who they dredge up to front the dwp, eh. might be someone worse than ids.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Because him resigning now, over this is massively damaging to the government. That's not what you do when you're managing someone out.



To be fair, although Hamface and Osborne like to see themselves as Machiavellian, neither of them is endowed with enough wit to have been able to think the ramifications through - they'd rely on their SPADs for that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Because him resigning now, over this is massively damaging to the government. That's not what you do when you're managing someone out.



He is giving that as an excuse surely...his neck has been on the block for yonks over the DWP shit...


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I've heard rumblings recently that it's been getting increasingly difficult for him to keep a lid on the clusterfuck at DWP - could it be a good time to jump re: that?



Universal Credit is due another set of auditing soon (September, I think), so that may have gingered him up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course not. What I'm saying is that Osborne and Hamface had no leverage through which to make him jump ship. They'll have had to show previously-unseen levels of subtlety to have managed him out, rather than Dunked-in Shit deciding he wanted to get behind the Brexit campaign, and walking out for his own reasons.



I am not saying he wants to back shit diddly...it's a save what's left of his own skin scenario/ 'knowing' ...the managed out bit is that I am sure he knows they do not give a fuck..he has served his purpose.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.



Good grief


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Beware the....



Gideon even has the right haircut!


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

Didn't he lose some court case yesterday over publishing DWP figures?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.


Made by Johnson fan-boys/Breixters or fucking idiots.*

*not mutually exclusive


----------



## SE25 (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.


some people have short memories


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see who they dredge up to front the dwp, eh. might be someone worse than ids.



Impossible, surely?


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

> Stunned at IDS resignation letter. I was about to vote against ESA cuts when he sought me out - he personally and angrily begged me not to.
> 
> 9:28 PM - 18 Mar 2016



Dorries tweet, he doesn't give a shit about claimants, its all there


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 18, 2016)

The Lords beckons? Not for a year or two, but... is that his price I wonder?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 18, 2016)

Oily, poisonous little shit 

Playing the 'national interest' card to throw his hat in the ring. The human zero, the moral blank.

Anyway, cheers and happy Friday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

> smith apparently told reporters he wasn't happy about the disabled being hit while the rich get tax cuts,, he had an epiphany, he said after being visited by three ghosts



Proper LOL


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2016)

Live shout out on The Last Leg!

Adam Hills literally opened some Champaign and sprayed the audience.


----------



## campanula (Mar 18, 2016)

cynical manipulative shite - it is just a game - an extension of debating soc. and personal ego...and a chance to grasp at some moral context which simply does not exist in the dunked in shit mindset (unless some imagined Christian piety in a Victorian system of workhouses).


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2016)

So, that leaves Priti Patel in charge of Universal Credit does it?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 18, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> Surprised at you starting this thread Sasaferrato...



I'm surprised at that. I have stated many times that Smith's behaviour was odious.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Now for the rest of the bastards!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> A strange and eerie phenomenon, these ghosts had substance, and that substance was embodied by three muscular black women. Two of the Amazons bent Smith over, the third, approaching him wearing the biggest fucking strap on you ever saw, said honey, ever heard of 'Brown girl in the ring'?
> 
> I would have an epiphany too...



Where did that come from? Your imagination?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

bit of a thread-killer


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> bit of a thread-killer



a bit?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Dorries tweet, he doesn't give a shit about claimants, its all there



Dorries just wants to make sure she gets her share of the press tomorrow morning so she can flog more books. Just look at the name she gives herself on Twitter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> "Iain Duncan Smith has voluntarily left his job.
> We therefore regret to inform him that he will be subject to a sanction for the next 26 weeks"
> 
> from DPAC


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> <weird racial crap>


WTF! Christ. Could a mod just remove this shit. Otherwise it's going to wreck a decent thread.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not often thrown off kilter by posts on u75 but the Ian Duncan Strapon thing seems to have broken my mind.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

jesus.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Nothing like some random insight into another person's off key, racially charged and warped, sexual fantasies to force the scales to fall from the eyes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2016)

well. That was unexpected. Both IDS and Sass


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

This is so weird.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2016)

The only epiphany I can think that it refers to is that if Sass and Peter Dow ever formed a warped fantasy tag-team we could be in real trouble.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> WTF! Christ. Could a mod just remove this shit. Otherwise it's going to wreck a decent thread.


I think the shit should've been banned yonks ago.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'smith apparently told reporters he wasn't happy about the disabled being hit while the rich get tax cuts,, he had an epiphany, he said after being visited by three ghosts.'
> 
> A strange and eerie phenomenon, these ghosts had substance, and that substance was embodied by three muscular black women. Two of the Amazons bent Smith over, the third, approaching him wearing the biggest fucking strap on you ever saw, said honey, ever heard of 'Brown girl in the ring'?
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

so, erm... what's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> so, erm... what's everyone doing this weekend?


Bleaching my mind.


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2016)

Last sentence of his resignation letter is very damning:



> I hope as the government goes forward you can look again, however, at the balance of the cuts you have insisted upon and wonder if enough has been done to ensure "we are all in this together".



Interesting to see how the govt spin/squirm over this over the weekend.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> so, erm... what's everyone doing this weekend?



watching the game and that..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> bizarre fantasy



That's really quite surprisingly detailed for something that isn't at all relevant to the matter in hand 

Edit: took out the sordid detail


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

stop quoting it, guys. come on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah...Black women...scariest things ever.


----------



## Ming (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'smith apparently told reporters he wasn't happy about the disabled being hit while the rich get tax cuts,, he had an epiphany, he said after being visited by three ghosts.'
> 
> A strange and eerie phenomenon, these ghosts had substance, and that substance was embodied by three muscular black women. Two of the Amazons bent Smith over, the third, approaching him wearing the biggest fucking strap on you ever saw, said honey, ever heard of 'Brown girl in the ring'?
> 
> I would have an epiphany too...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Ming said:


>



Why is that funny?


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'smith apparently told reporters he wasn't happy about the disabled being hit while the rich get tax cuts,, he had an epiphany, he said after being visited by three ghosts.'
> 
> A strange and eerie phenomenon, these ghosts had substance, and that substance was embodied by three muscular black women. Two of the Amazons bent Smith over, the third, approaching him wearing the biggest fucking strap on you ever saw, said honey, ever heard of 'Brown girl in the ring'?
> 
> I would have an epiphany too...



When racism, pornography and alcohol collide on a Friday night on the internet


----------



## Ming (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Why is that funny?


It was killer b saying 'stop quoting it' (sorry)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

Bullshit.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm surprised at that. I have stated many times that Smith's behaviour was odious.


Your dyed-in-the-wool tory support status precedes you, that's all.


----------



## xes (Mar 18, 2016)

*slow hand clap for Sass*

It's strange what floats to the surface after a drink or 2 isn't it.

But Edit - 


WOO HOOO Fuck face has resigned, but where will it resurface? (hopefully facedown in a canal or something)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)

we need a combination of

 ,  ,  and :backs away slowly:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

xes said:


> *slow hand clap for Sass*
> 
> It's strange what floats to the surface after a drink or 2 isn't it.



Better the devil you know and all that.


----------



## Ming (Mar 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Bullshit.


I had to get the post in sharpish so it was obviously related to killer b's post. If you don't believe me well don't.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Bleaching my mind.


Likewise


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

I bet that there will be a gushing piece about ids in the graunid this weekend.


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 18, 2016)

xes said:


> *slow hand clap for Sass*
> 
> It's strange what floats to the surface after a drink or 2 isn't it.
> 
> ...



What kind have drink exists to produce such fuckery after one or two? Even Diamond White or MD 20/20 back in the day did not have this affect on me.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I bet that there will be a gushing piece about ids in the graunid this weekend.


Piece on the front page of the website is pretty sympathetic


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I bet that there will be a gushing piece about ids in the graunid this weekend.


Dumb enough to fall for the disingenuous, factional 'transvestism'.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 18, 2016)

Fuck's sake Sasaferrato you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such inappropriate and vile content.

And yes. I did report your post for the mods to deal with.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Piece on the front page of the website is pretty sympathetic



Fuckers


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 18, 2016)

This merits an appropriate tune, methinks:


----------



## smokedout (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> fair few posts on social media making out he is a decent guy, did the right thing in face of such cuts, etc.



there's a lot more saying he should be put on trial now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

> Fuck's sake Sasaferrato you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such inappropriate and vile content.
> 
> And yes. I did report your post for the mods to deal with.



People who think like that are not ashamed of it. Those are their thoughts and fears. They believe they are normal and justified.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> This merits an appropriate tune, methinks:


Oh come on if you're going to post Go Now! it's got to be the Bessie Banks version


----------



## xes (Mar 18, 2016)

something more like this I thinks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 18, 2016)

So he's resigned despite the govt backtracking on the thing he says he's resigned over? 

Well that's _novel_.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

Hodges doesn't disappoint...


----------



## tendril (Mar 18, 2016)

treelover said:


> Dorries tweet, he doesn't give a shit about claimants, its all there


Or her taking an opportunity to blame her ESA pro-vote on him to safeguard against a percieved change in public opinion which could be politicaly damaging....


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Hodges doesn't disappoint...




Fucking idiot


----------



## xes (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe this would be a better tune, as whilst it still stalks the night, it's still at large.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

Drugs in the political bubble have to be amazing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Hodges doesn't disappoint...



Jesus Christ. Even by his standards that's awful 

The only thing Egos had a passion for was money - filtering it upwards so people like himself could (ahem) benefit.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Drugs in the political bubble have to be amazing


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Hodges doesn't disappoint...





J Ed said:


> Drugs in the political bubble have to be amazing


Neither of these are technically incorrect.

Edit: although I did think Mason was originally excusing him


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Here's the Paul Mason blog on the subject.
Scratch. One. Tory. — Mosquito Ridge

Tbf to Mason, he's only reporting what IDS said. His blog reads rather differently.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Great minds, eh?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)

is it too much abbreviation for twitter?

should it have read "reached limits of pain it could get away with inflicting..." ?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Here's the Paul Mason blog on the subject.
> Scratch. One. Tory. — Mosquito Ridge



Good but 



> conscience of a Tory minister



is a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Neither of these are technically incorrect.
> 
> Edit: although I did think Mason was originally excusing him


They are both totally and utterly incorrect.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 18, 2016)

*David Cameron*‏@DavidChameron
Iain Duncan Smith's replacement is being lined up as we speak. They're currently in hospital having their heart surgically removed.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> They are both totally and utterly incorrect.


No. IDS demonstrably has a passion for social justice, just it's in the same way that, say, the police have a passion for peaceful protest.

And clearly he did reach the fabled glass ceiling of pain he could workably inflict on the unfortunate.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2016)

or alternatively, in respect of an earlier post I'm not sure I want to quote


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Hodges doesn't disappoint...




Makes complete sense if you understand and are fluent in doublespeak.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

mauvais said:


> No. IDS demonstrably has a passion for social justice, just it's in the same way that, say, the police have a passion for peaceful protest.
> 
> And clearly he did reach the fabled glass ceiling of pain he could workably inflict on the unfortunate.


Like all vermin, his passion is for market justice to the exclusion of any form of social justice, and the timing of, and motive for, his resignation has nothing to do with any conception of empathy.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 18, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or alternatively, in respect of an earlier post I'm not sure I want to quote
> 
> View attachment 84821



Been sniffing the Sherry cork again, the auld cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Here's Peston's take.


> Iain Duncan Smith's resignation is one of those "oh my god" moments in politics.
> 
> Because he is saying, in effect, that he has been morally compromised by the Chancellor and Prime Minister.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Like all vermin, his passion is for market justice to the exclusion of any form of social justice, and the timing of, and motive for, his resignation has nothing to do with any conception of empathy.



When can we all kick off & lynch the cunts? Pickman's model - load my Purdey's!


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2016)

'Beware the IDS of March' is trending on uk twitter.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a feeling they will not make it to 2020.

Hooray!


----------



## MrSki (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe the shit was about to hit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 18, 2016)

Zabo said:


> I have a feeling they will not make it to 2020.
> 
> Hooray!



Without a guillotine, I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2016)

*raises eyebrow*


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 18, 2016)

Zabo said:


> I have a feeling they will not make it to 2020.
> 
> Hooray!


Sorry, but your feeling is nonsense, the fixed term limit for parliaments makes it extremely unlikely that there will be a GE before 2020.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 18, 2016)

"puzzled and disappointed" is, as the language of these things goes, very not complimentary.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 18, 2016)

elbows said:


> 'Beware the IDS of March' is trending on uk twitter.


Was that a Brogdale original?


----------



## smokedout (Mar 18, 2016)

First thoughts on this is that this is about Osborne turning off the money.  There's been some hints of pretty fierce wrangling over the health and work programme due to be announced in an upcoming white paper.  IDS is happy with cuts if they come with a load of money for his latest crazy scheme, but those schemes never really work out, Osborne has clearly been pissed off about this for a while and IDS's plans have become increasingly complex and convoluted - in part because of Osborne. UC is such a mess and not just on the IT side, Osborne's gutted the make work pay angle. I do think IDS genuinely believed in that, I think its all he really took out of the Easterbrook thing when he pretended to be poor for a couple of days - that it really isnt worth taking a shitty low paid job because often you'll barely be better off. In the original spec for UC the in work allowances were actually quite a bit more than current tax credits/housing benefits - thats all mostly gone now.

The cheapest way to run a benefit system is to pay people as little as possible and do fuck all else - Osborne's benefit freezes are the only cut that has actually brought down spending, so Osborne wants more straight out cuts, IDS wants to cure people, its a moral obsession.  Thing is these cures have done huge amounts of damage to people, Osborne must be thinking what the fuck, I could've just lobbed £20 off sickness benefits and taken the same amount of shit, and actually saved some money - and IDS is still back wanting more.  So he's said no, fuck off, I'm slicing chunks off benefits and you're not having a load of money to go with it - that makes IDS look and feel pretty stupid, no longer can be claim to be a great reformer, he's just a cunt now, taking money off disabled people.

Add to that siginficant personal animosity between the two, the split on Europe, plus the fact he's probably getting a bit bored, and tired, and that he may have decided he can be the hero of Brexit and find a way back in post Cameron.  Also he has a tendency to have tantrums when he doesn't get his own way.  Anyway, something like those are the reasons I think he's gone, but it wouldn't surprise me if there was more, something we don't know about yet, or might never know.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 18, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> Was that a Brogdale original?



Hardly...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Hardly...


Nope, 'shopping is not my forte!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 18, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Nope, 'shopping is not my forte!



Sas is out of Sherry..


----------



## smokedout (Mar 19, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Maybe the shit was about to hit.



This is a red herring, he could have kicked this away for another year or two with an appeal, like he has all the other foi hearings he's lost.  Even if they released it all it will show is he fibbed a bit four years ago about how well UC was doing, embarrassing perhaps but in the context of all the other shit he's pulled not that significant.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Piece on the front page of the website is pretty sympathetic




The Guardian has form, 'In praise of IDS"


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 19, 2016)

'Thankyou for your letter this evening'


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

tendril said:


> Or her taking an opportunity to blame her ESA pro-vote on him to safeguard against a percieved change in public opinion which could be politicaly damaging....



I think you may be right, a fair few Tories will be considering their voting record tonight

but don't forget, under Harriet, Labour abstained on the welfare bill, Smiths retrospective law on workfare, etc.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 19, 2016)

Fair to say I don't trust anyone involved in this story. Not one bit.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice Westland moment for the Tories here. Looking forwards to some real vicious infighting from them now,  especially over Europe. Will Corbyn be able to exert the pressure he needs to with it though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair to say I don't trust anyone involved in this story. Not one bit.



hah! indeed with knobs on. A full on snake pit of scheming shysters trying to stick the knife in each other.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 19, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> watching the game and that..


Which one?


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

A massive thumbs up to all who kept the faith and fought this monsterous welfare regime(yes its only one man who has gone, but is it weakened) DPAC, Spartacus Network(except for one former member Sue Marsh, now with Maximus), Sheffield Welfare Action Network, Equality Trust, Unite Community, Paul Trealoar, Johnny Void, Black Triangle Campaign, Boycott Workfare, The Mirror, some Guardian Journo's, John McDonnell, Elements of the Green party, UKuncut, Owen Jones, Urban75, Laurie Penny(yes her articles consistently attacked the reforms)and apologies to any I have missed out. RIP to those who we have lost.

no thanks to Blairites, SWP, John And Lyndsey etc, Intersectionalists, etc.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

smokedout said:


> First thoughts on this is that this is about Osborne turning off the money.  There's been some hints of pretty fierce wrangling over the health and work programme due to be announced in an upcoming white paper.  IDS is happy with cuts if they come with a load of money for his latest crazy scheme, but those schemes never really work out, Osborne has clearly been pissed off about this for a while and IDS's plans have become increasingly complex and convoluted - in part because of Osborne. UC is such a mess and not just on the IT side, Osborne's gutted the make work pay angle. I do think IDS genuinely believed in that, I think its all he really took out of the Easterbrook thing when he pretended to be poor for a couple of days - that it really isnt worth taking a shitty low paid job because often you'll barely be better off. In the original spec for UC the in work allowances were actually quite a bit more than current tax credits/housing benefits - thats all mostly gone now.
> 
> The cheapest way to run a benefit system is to pay people as little as possible and do fuck all else - Osborne's benefit freezes are the only cut that has actually brought down spending, so Osborne wants more straight out cuts, IDS wants to cure people, its a moral obsession.  Thing is these cures have done huge amounts of damage to people, Osborne must be thinking what the fuck, I could've just lobbed £20 off sickness benefits and taken the same amount of shit, and actually saved some money - and IDS is still back wanting more.  So he's said no, fuck off, I'm slicing chunks off benefits and you're not having a load of money to go with it - that makes IDS look and feel pretty stupid, no longer can be claim to be a great reformer, he's just a cunt now, taking money off disabled people.
> 
> Add to that siginficant personal animosity between the two, the split on Europe, plus the fact he's probably getting a bit bored, and tired, and that he may have decided he can be the hero of Brexit and find a way back in post Cameron.  Also he has a tendency to have tantrums when he doesn't get his own way.  Anyway, something like those are the reasons I think he's gone, but it wouldn't surprise me if there was more, something we don't know about yet, or might never know.



keep up the good work, time to step up a gear.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 19, 2016)

I wonder what % actually believe his cited reasons. Not say they believe it, but actually, genuinely believe him.

Probably not enough to get a rat drunk.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

Have to say this is great news. The tory divisions on Europe were getting pretty nasty - but IDS has jsut chucked a gallon of petrol on the fire. Hes totally fucked osbourne and turned his budget into an omni-omni shambles - and a significant chunk of the troy brexit headbangers will be cheering him on.  
Universal Credit may now be kicked into touch, full on tory civil war, Osbourne may not survive - government in what looks like total dissaray less than a year after winning the election. 
An absolute 24 carot gift for the labour party - and a completely self inflicted disaster for the tories. 
Also the narrative of the benefit cuts being cruel, unnecessary and politically motivated goes mainstream - a potential major major benefit of this. Also may well shut the labour right wing up for a bit.
Lets hope the plan for school academies - which seems to be generating major resistance and ire -  goes the same way - they are suddenly looking very weak and vulnerable.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 19, 2016)

Are you ok?


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

Mark(Libertarian) Wallace on sky papers now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 19, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Have to say this is great news. The tory divisions on Europe were getting pretty nasty - but IDS has jsut chucked a gallon of petrol on the fire. Hes totally fucked osbourne and turned his budget into an omni-omni shambles - and a significant chunk of the troy brexit headbangers will be cheering him on.
> Universal Credit may now be kicked into touch, full on tory civil war, Osbourne may not survive - government in what looks like total dissaray less than a year after winning the election.
> An absolute 24 carot gift for the labour party - and a completely self inflicted disaster for the tories.
> Also the narrative of the benefit cuts being cruel, unnecessary and politically motivated goes mainstream - a potential major major benefit of this. Also may well shut the labour right wing up for a bit.
> Lets hope the plan for school academies - which seems to be generating major resistance and ire -  goes the same way - they are suddenly looking very weak and vulnerable.


With Johnson and others waiting in the wings I can't get too excited. Thatcher resigned, we were finally rid of the Tories in '97, but then this lot have wasted no time finishing the job.

Sorry, not much fun


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> With Johnson and others waiting in the wings I can't get too excited. Thatcher resigned, we were finally rid of the Tories in '97, but then this lot have wasted no time finishing the job.
> 
> Sorry, not much fun



fuck me  - there's no pleasing some people.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 19, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> fuck me  - there's no pleasing some people.


Nope


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 19, 2016)

Boris knows this is his big opportunity to be king of the castle. Massaging ids into resigning is a major coup, well timed, well executed.

He's started ramping up the anti-immigration rhetoric too. 

Osbornes a lightweight. Let's see if he can box his way out of this.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

Is Iain Duncan Smith’s resignation about disability cuts – or Europe?


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 19, 2016)

This calls for a Thatcher Death Party-style celebration. With an effigy of Cunting Smith burning in Windrush Square. And an Arbeit Macht Frei speech bubble.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2016)

Poot said:


> I would be much happier if I wasn't imagining him saying:
> 
> "U-huh. My work here is done..."


I'd have been happier if he'd have announced he had a painful, lingering illness.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 19, 2016)

Look at this brilliance from the Mirror. I had no idea it was such a fantastic paper. I am now a Mirror reader. 

6 times Iain Duncan Smith defended the indefensible


----------



## Nylock (Mar 19, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Only if he decides to off himself as well....


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 19, 2016)

Will he be sanctioned for voluntarily giving up employment?


----------



## Ming (Mar 19, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Will he be sanctioned for voluntarily giving up employment?


I worked in Ealing Broadway Job Centre for 4 years (1992-6) as an AO. We got a 'cascaded' fax from Michael Portillo saying 'major changes' were on the way. I remember feeling a bit chilled. Then in came JSA. Seemed bad at the time but things have got worse.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2016)

Good riddance to the lousy, two faced, lying, heartless, patronising tuppenny shit!
For a while till bozz comes a calling.
I hear Corbyn and Fallon are calling for Gideon's resignation too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 19, 2016)

Voley said:


> Last sentence of his resignation letter is very damning:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see how the govt spin/squirm over this over the weekend.



I bet all the oily spads have been dragged away from snorting lines in wine bar washrooms to come back into the office to deal with this fuckery. All the political hacks will also have to get off the train to the Chilterns and come back for a weekend stuck in the London flat. Spoilt a few Friday nights I imagine. That's the extra joy we get from this.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 19, 2016)

Hehehe.


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2016)

Classic Schneider, no crediting original source


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

The tory circular firing squad reloads, takes aim and .... 




> A lot of colleagues will be extremely annoyed at this explosion but they will not be surprised, we’ve been led up the hill and down the hill by the chancellor of the exchequer, we were told they were going to reform tax credits, some of us warned him quite quickly that this was really a step too far, and then suddenly he had tonnes of money in the autumn statement and everything was fine and dandy, and now he’s run out of money again.
> 
> I think people are getting a little impatient with the chancellor’s gyrations. The government is briefing against IDS now, that he was not able to stick to his own spending limits, but what about the chancellor’s own forecasts? They’ve gyrated around far larger figures. The high-handed and short-termist political approach the Chancellor has tended to take to the management of other departmental budgets has tested the patience of more than one minister.



Bernard Jenkin - back bench IDS ally -  this morning -


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Let battle commence -
> 
> Bernard Jenkin - back bench IDS ally -  this morning -


Yes.
Looks very much like they're resigned to losing the EUref, but (SNP stylee) have eyes on the prize beyond that first defeat. It's pretty clear that the hard-core swivel-eyed fraternity are working for the 'anyone but Osborne' ticket on the basis that they'll need a second bite of the referendum cherry.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Some twatter 'noise' about Javid...he has been very quite, hasn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> This calls for a Thatcher Death Party-style celebration. With an effigy of Cunting Smith burning in Windrush Square. And an Arbeit Macht Frei speech bubble.



yeh but he's not dead yet. for a death party you need a death.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Some twatter 'noise' about Javid...he has been very quite, hasn't he?



he looks like an orange


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

anyway i think ids has actually done dc a strange favour because the entire issue -frankly a huge issue - of academies now off the news agenda.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway i think ids has actually done dc a strange favour because the entire issue -frankly a huge issue - of academies now off the news agenda.


Not entirely; with all the focus on Osborne's high-handed imposition of policy on so many departments, *his* announcement of the forced status change is being cited as an example of the 'bigger issue' that the factional war is being fought over.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

J Ed said:


> he looks like an orange


Next leader?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Boris knows this is his big opportunity to be king of the castle. Massaging ids into resigning is a major coup, well timed, well executed.


bj massaging ids? nurse! the mind bleach please!


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Next leader?


No chance.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> No chance.


Really? 
At same point similar might have been said of DC, no?
What particular handicap do you think Javid might have?


----------



## irf520 (Mar 19, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Boris knows this is his big opportunity to be king of the castle. Massaging ids into resigning is a major coup, well timed, well executed.
> 
> He's started ramping up the anti-immigration rhetoric too.
> 
> Osbornes a lightweight. Let's see if he can box his way out of this.



I don't reckon he'd be much good at boxing. One decent punch and he'd go down like a sack of spuds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2016)

irf520 said:


> I don't reckon he'd be much good at boxing. One decent punch and he'd go down like a sack of spuds.


a couple of kicks and chips would fly everywhere


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 19, 2016)

irf520 said:


> I don't reckon he'd be much good at boxing. One decent punch and he'd go down like a sack of spuds.



You wouldn't want to stop punching him. Pummel that cunts face all day.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Really?
> At same point similar might have been said of DC, no?
> What particular handicap do you think Javid might have?


he's just a bit rubbish. strictly c-list. as much chance as Nicky Morgan.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> he's just a bit rubbish. strictly c-list. as much chance as Nicky Morgan.


I don't think 'ability' rates that highly in the criteria, tbh.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I don't think 'ability' rates that highly in the criteria, tbh.



Innit. This is a party that made Ian Duncan Smith its leader.


----------



## Lorca (Mar 19, 2016)

so, who's going to get the job? Chris grayling for continuity. or a Jacob rees mogg to deflect the nations ire away from gideon and mr piggy?


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

I dont think after Duncan smith's move last night you can claim that he's lacking in political skill.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> I dont think after Duncan smith's move last night you can claim that he's lacking in political skill.


He was just doing what he'd been told to do; don't credit him with any insight.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2016)

Lorca said:


> so, who's going to get the job? Chris grayling for continuity. or a Jacob rees mogg to deflect the nations ire away from gideon and mr piggy?



Priti Patel, at a guess


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Priti Patel, at a guess


FoIDS, though, and notice the "my team' comment in the resig letter.


----------



## xenon (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He was just doing what he'd been told to do; don't credit him with any insight.



Too TFH imo. smokedout has it right I reckon.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 19, 2016)

It's former Welsh Secretary Stephen Crabb:

Stephen Crabb to replace Iain Duncan Smith at DWP


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He was just doing what he'd been told to do; don't credit him with any insight.



I agree with this, Ashcroft has been making a lot of very supportive noises on the whole thing. Could he be behind this attempt to undermine Cameron and Osborne?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2016)

Read somewhere else 'so we've gone from one STD (IDS) to another (Crabbs)'


----------



## binka (Mar 19, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> It's former Welsh Secretary Stephen Crabb:
> 
> Stephen Crabb to replace Iain Duncan Smith at DWP


Knew nothing about him, just read his wiki page. Former Christian Action Research and Education intern. Chances of him being as big a cunt as ids seem pretty good


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He was just doing what he'd been told to do; don't credit him with any insight.


Whatever: He's retained a vice-like grip on the DWP for the last 6 years, and his resignation was expertly calibrated to cause the most damage possible to his enemies in the party. Whatever Tim said, getting the top job in any party takes a great deal of skill & hard work, and smith managed that. You cant look at his political career and imagine he's some kind of wide-eyed ingénue. Well, you could, but you'd be fucking stupid to do so.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> It's former Welsh Secretary Stephen Crabb:
> 
> Stephen Crabb to replace Iain Duncan Smith at DWP


Is much known about him? Not someone I've personally heard much about.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2016)

binka said:


> Knew nothing about him, just read his wiki page. Former Christian Action Research and Education intern. Chances of him being as big a cunt as ids seem pretty good




I think it's fair to conclude he knows which side his bread is buttered.



> *Food banks[edit]*
> Crabb was trustee of Pembrokeshire foodbank charity, Pembrokeshire Action To Combat Hardship, based in his parliamentary constituency.[17] This connection to PATCH caused some controversy when in December 2013, at a parliamentary debate he voted against the publication of a 2013 investigation into foodbank use and UK hunger and in the same motion voted against the call for the government to implement measures to reduce UK foodbank dependency.[18]
> 
> *Expenses[edit]*
> In May 2009, it was revealed that Crabb claimed £8,049 on his second home expenses in order to refurbish a flat in London. After selling the flat for a profit, he "flipped" his expenses to cover a house that was being purchased for his family in Pembrokeshire. A room in another flat was then designated as his main home.[19] At the time he said, "I haven’t claimed for things like plasma TVs, even though the rules allow it. My claims were always within the letter and the spirit of the rules."


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2016)

binka said:


> Knew nothing about him, just read his wiki page. Former Christian Action Research and Education intern. Chances of him being as big a cunt as ids seem pretty good


He's a brown-nosed Tory party line follower down to the last iota.

He's the MP for the constituency just up the road from here, and he's a smarmy cunt with an eminently punchable face.

And this is what happened to his constituency office recently:




(Story: Haverfordwest: Stephen Crabb MP’s office vandalised following controversial vote)


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

More of the same then...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2016)

I think that work & pensions is a poisoned chalice, so they're not going to give it to any of the big hitters. Crabb's a useful idiot.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> More of the same then...


Did you ever seriously think it would be otherwise?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I think that work & pensions is a poisoned chalice, so they're not going to give it to any of the big hitters. Crabb's a useful idiot.



As if on cue I then see this...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> People who think like that are not ashamed of it. Those are their thoughts and fears. They believe they are normal and justified.


He isn't showing as banned, I'm surprised. He should be.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2016)

Shirl said:


> He isn't showing as banned, I'm surprised. He should be.



Shirl It was seriously weird...albeit revealing. Can't help but wonder about further associations given he posted that shit following my input into this thread.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 19, 2016)

I must admit to having been slightly charmed (or taken in) by IDS circa 2003, when Blair was at his smarmiest and most arrogant.  His "beware the determination of a quiet man" line really rang with me, and I even fell for his visit to the poor estate in Glasgow where he said he cared about poverty etc.  

If he had opposed the Iraq war, he might have been PM in 2005?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I must admit to having been slightly charmed (or taken in) by IDS circa 2003, when Blair was at his smarmiest and most arrogant.  His "beware the determination of a quiet man" line really rang with me, and I even fell for his visit to the poor estate in Glasgow where he said he cared about poverty etc.
> 
> If he had opposed the Iraq war, he might have been PM in 2005?


Gullibility on stilts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Jesus Christ. Even by his standards that's awful
> 
> The only thing Egos had a passion for was money - filtering it upwards so people like himself could (ahem) benefit.



I'm going to write to Dan's mum, asking her to give him a clip round the ear next time he's round _Chez Jackson_ for Sunday dinner.


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 19, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Gullibility on stilts.



Yep!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2016)

Can anyone calculate how much MPs and ministers themselves benefit from the increase in the level at which the top rate of income tax comes into play? Might be interesting to compare that to the amount that the disabled are to lose.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Been sniffing the Sherry cork again, the auld cunt.



More like he's been at the weed and the cask strength again.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> More like he's been at the weed and the cask strength again.


I've always believed him to be a nasty, vile cunt. I'm glad he's shown his true colours but regret the offence he caused.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

He shows his true colours weekly, but the pervy racism is a new one on me...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2016)

I keep starting to post an image of Alan Partridge in a thong but I keep deciding against.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> When can we all kick off & lynch the cunts? Pickman's model - load my Purdey's!



Purdeys?
_Nouveau riche_ scum! Holland & Holland is what the true hunter uses!


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

The original post seems to have been deleted from this thread -I don't care what he's been on, there's no excusing what he posted.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 19, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> Hehehe.



So he'll limp on to 2020 causing ever more damage? 

I can't think of anything other than 'fuck, still four more years'. One bastard after another.


----------



## JimW (Mar 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Purdeys?
> _Nouveau riche_ scum! Holland & Holland is what the true hunter uses!


Though the shot sounds even better with a Holland Dozier Holland


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah it is gone because I went to report it. Last night I just felt it was pervy ramblings but on reflection and given what Rutita said it is offensive, if course it is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

smokedout said:


> ...it wouldn't surprise me if there was more, something we don't know about yet, or might never know.



Congress with livestock, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> Yeah it is gone because I went to report it. Last night I just felt it was pervy ramblings but on reflection and given what Rutita said it is offensive, if course it is.


It was blatantly offensive. I was extremely offended by it, and I obviously wasn't the only one.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> It was blatantly offensive. I was extremely offended by it, and I obviously wasn't the only one.


Ok, I'm just a bit slow off the mark sometimes.

Did you report it?


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2016)

I really, really hope that none of this works, after infighting obviously, and that Osborne does get coronated. He is extremely socially awkward, look at the recent footage from him trying to interact with school kids he makes Gordon Brown look like Bill Clinton.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

xenon said:


> Too TFH imo. smokedout has it right I reckon.


What, in a line up of IDS, Patel, Grayling and Gove, you can't see where the steer would come from?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I really, really hope that none of this works, after infighting obviously, and that Osborne does get coronated. He is extremely socially awkward, look at the recent footage from him trying to interact with school kids he makes Gordon Brown look like Bill Clinton.


Jesus, that's painful!


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

> Here is the first batch of MPs who voted for the ESA Cut that we’ve been able to identify (with your help) that have roles with disability charities.  There are many more to add, so keep checking back to this page. We will try to keep running updates on the progress with each Charity.
> 
> When you contact the Charities – keep it civilised – we don’t want to get accused of intimidation – for instance you could just ask them if you feel that XYZ MP is a fit and proper person to be a Trustee/Patron/President of their charity given that MP has just voted to cut ESA payments to disabled people.
> 
> Bob » DPAC




From DPAC, they are on a roll..


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Jesus, that's painful!


Knowing that he is a father to 2 kids who were that age just a couple of years ago makes it even more uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I think that work & pensions is a poisoned chalice, so they're not going to give it to any of the big hitters. Crabb's a useful idiot.



Both Hamface and Osborne are very wary about bringing in any remotely-competent material to the Cabinet. They want empty vessels that'll do their bidding, not people who'll actually think about policy detail etc. That's why non-entities like Nicky Morgan have a department.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

> * MP, Link to Charity, and Charity contact information.*
> 
> 
> *Andrew Selous* is a Patron of* Homestart Central Bedfordshire*. Contact them on Twitter: *@HomeStartCB* email: office@home-startcentralbeds.org.uk. Facebook: Facebook (Credit: @AnitaBellows12 and Anon)
> ...


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

*Grant Shapps* is Patron of *Herts Action on Disability*. Twitter: *@HADability* Facebook: Security Check Required
FFS!


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Knowing that he is a father to 2 kids who were that age just a couple of years ago makes it even more uncomfortable to watch.


I enjoyed the look of scorn the small girl to the right of him gave him during the breakfast club shot.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2016)

Was this linked to earlier? (FOI on Universl Credit)?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> I enjoyed the look of scorn the small girl to the right of him gave him during the breakfast club shot.


Talking of which, those academy executive managers who collaborate with the vermin to arrange such photo-ops at the expense of their pupils should be up against the wall pretty pronto IMO.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Barking christo Phillipa (Lady) Stroud (she of the belief that gayness could be overcome through prayer and removing “demons”) was shilling for Smith all over the media this am. Amongst her gems was this:-


> She said *Duncan Smith had come into government to “deliver a social agenda ... to protect the poorest*”


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2016)

Glenda nailed it. It's a pity her son is such a complete fucking arsehole.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 19, 2016)

Just posting at this late stage to say I am shocked, and saddened by the departure of...

oh I can no longer keep a straight face 

Here's hoping it leads to yet more infighting and the vermin tearing themselves apart.


----------



## The Pale King (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> Whatever: He's retained a vice-like grip on the DWP for the last 6 years, and his resignation was expertly calibrated to cause the most damage possible to his enemies in the party. Whatever Tim said, getting the top job in any party takes a great deal of skill & hard work, and smith managed that. You cant look at his political career and imagine he's some kind of wide-eyed ingénue. Well, you could, but you'd be fucking stupid to do so.



Yes he has plenty of low cunning, that's for sure.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2016)

Seeing the growing trend in naming and shaming MPs who voted for the cuts while still accepting their own pay rises etc., I wonder how many are suddenly thinking that, for their own political career sake, they need to be seen coming out against the rises.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Both Hamface and Osborne are very wary about bringing in any remotely-competent material to the Cabinet. They want empty vessels that'll do their bidding, not people who'll actually think about policy detail etc. That's why non-entities like Nicky Morgan have a department.


That's making a virtue out of a necessity. They don't have a great deal of talent to choose from...


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

(and much of the talent - Gove, Hammond, hate to say it but probably Johnson - is in open revolt)


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it all went a bit wrong last week when all that stuff about Cameron saying Gove is "a bit mad" and pensioners should replace migrants fruit and veg picking came out. It's like in the Wizard of Oz when the curtain comes back and the Wizard is sat there without his magic powers. They've lost their dignity finally, after they have tried to take it away from so many people.

Am I the only person to be reminded of the eighties, when Hestletine resigned and the Tories bitter infighting over Europe brought them to their knees? The move from big personality Tories into grey, office manager, John Major types?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> Am I the only person to be reminded of the eighties, when Hestletine resigned and the Tories bitter infighting over Europe brought them to their knees? The move from big personality Tories into grey, office manager, John Major types?


It didn't bring them to their knees, though. They stayed in power for years and years and years.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It didn't bring them to their knees, though. They stayed in power for years and years and years.


My history is a bit hazy but Thatcher went at least, didn't she? It was the beginning of the beginning of the end. Obviously then Labour just immediately fucked it up, but you can't have everything.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 19, 2016)

IDS typing his resignation letter


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> My history is a bit hazy but Thatcher went at least, didn't she? It was the beginning of the beginning of the end. Obviously then Labour just immediately fucked it up, but you can't have everything.


I had a spring in my step the day Thatcher resigned. But we still had seven more years of the tories to come. If I'd known that, I would not have been so chipper.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> My history is a bit hazy but Thatcher went at least, didn't she? It was the beginning of the beginning of the end. Obviously then Labour just immediately fucked it up, but you can't have everything.


Heseltine went in 1986. Thatcher limped on through another election, the tories for another decade. Lets hope this isn't a repeat.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> Ok, I'm just a bit slow off the mark sometimes.
> 
> Did you report it?


Yes, immediately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2016)

Nm


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I had a spring in my step the day Thatcher resigned. But we still had seven more years of the tories to come. If I'd known that, I would not have been so chipper.


I still remember the day Thatcher resigned - clear as anything. Word spread quickly round school in the morning, and by morning break everyone was going crazy, running around cheering. Everyone was 20 minutes late for the next class but the teachers didn't seem to care. The next seven years of shit during my teens helped define my politics.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyway, bye bye cunt. 

If you want an image to remember IDS by, perhaps this one, when he was totally skewered by Glenda in that speech, who explained how fucking shit people's lives had been made by IDS, and this was his reaction:


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 19, 2016)

what's the difference betwen IDS and IBS?
Nothing, they're both irritating arseholes.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 19, 2016)

The defenestration of thatcher was made a by a fairly united tory party. Their splits over europe didn't become seriously  damaging until after John Major had won the 1992 election - and i would say the present fighting over that issue is considerably worse - probably because so much more is at stake. 
They managed of pulling off the trick of convincing enough voters that replacing thatcher with steady-eddie john major was offering tory competence without the thatcherite nastiness and her increasing levels of self-delusion.
The situation now is somewhat different - the crucial element is that the torys perceived record of economic competence - personified by Osbourne - is imperiled and his years of ducking and diving sleight of hand are starting to catch up with him.  
The fatally toxic narrative that they are a bunch of heartless incompetents running the country purely for the benefit of themselves and their wealthy mates now has the potential to become the dominant one - a gift wrapped present for the labour party  delivered by the most unlikely benefactor imaginable - the pauper kicking, dickenisan villian Ian Duncan Smith going postal in a fit of explosive pique.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2016)

treelover said:


> treelover said:
> 
> 
> > *MP, Link to Charity, and Charity contact information.*
> ...


Whoever put that list together is fucking great. All the charities on that list are getting loads of attention on social media questioning the role of their "patrons".

I expect a few expulsions soon...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2016)

*dp*


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It didn't bring them to their knees, though. They stayed in power for years and years and years.



It never does, they are always in power, in control. They (tories and chums) just let us have a little respite by allowing Labour to win occasionally with enough time to create a scapegoat to embolden their next attack on the lower orders, the insidious bastards.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2016)

It's interesting that all this gamesmanship and jostling for position has started so early in this parliament. Doubtless the timing of the EU referendum is a big factor here but the fact that the tories are descending into more or less open warfare with another four years of goverment still to go suggests that they think winning the next general election is a foregone conclusion.

 What with the constituency boundary changes and the fiddled voter registration numbers from the last election that they will be based on, there may be good reason for complacency on their part. But it could also be the death of them.

But then tories are, by nature, not team players. They're the sort of people who would sink a ship just to get the best cabin.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Can anyone calculate how much MPs and ministers themselves benefit from the increase in the level at which the top rate of income tax comes into play? Might be interesting to compare that to the amount that the disabled are to lose.



Just punch the salary into here: The Salary Calculator - 2016 / 2017 Tax Calculator
Works it all out for you. You can even compare the 2015 and 2016 tax rates.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

erm... doesn't them doing it now just suggest they want it out of the way early on, so they go into the next election unified under a new leader?


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> erm... doesn't them doing it now just suggest they want it out of the way early on, so they go into the next election unified under a new leader?



That may be the idea, but I can't see it working. All this backstabbing can only escalate. Whatever the EU referendum result is half the tory party will have egg on their faces and, party of playground bullies that they are, they will be unlikely to accept defeat with dignity.


----------



## agricola (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> erm... doesn't them doing it now just suggest they want it out of the way early on, so they go into the next election unified under a new leader?



If Osborne is the next leader, they won't be unified under him.  He will either have "won" the EU referendum and annoyed almost all of the membership, or lost it and the dislike that many MPs have for him and his ilk will bubble once more to the surface because no-one is scared of him.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2016)

The thing about ids is he was always assumed to genuinely believe in tormenting the sick, sanctioning the poor, somehow believed it was his Christian duty.  That he's happy to pretend he now has a _conscience_, in practice _to play politics with his most deeply held convictions_, makes the murdering cunt somehow even worse than he was 24 hours ago.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 19, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> The original post seems to have been deleted from this thread -I don't care what he's been on, there's no excusing what he posted.



Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.

Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

agricola said:


> If Osborne is the next leader, they won't be unified under him.  He will either have "won" the EU referendum and annoyed almost all of the membership, or lost it and the dislike that many MPs have for him and his ilk will bubble once more to the surface because no-one is scared of him.


Oh, I know. the anti-euro lot aren't factoring in not taking the leadership. I think the wind is behind them whatever the result of the referendum tbh, it's not looking good for osborne's slide into number 10


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)

Wilf said:


> The thing about ids is he was always assumed to genuinely believe in tormenting the sick, sanctioning the poor, somehow believed it was his Christian duty.  That he's happy to pretend he now has a _conscience_, in practice _to play politics with his most deeply held convictions_, makes the murdering cunt somehow even worse than he was 24 hours ago.



He enjoyed doing it. You could actually see and hear his enjoyment at the abject misery ..and death..he was inflicting upon a strata of society he actively despised  . Nothing's worse than that IMO .


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 19, 2016)

8115 said:


> I think it all went a bit wrong last week when all that stuff about Cameron saying Gove is "a bit mad" and pensioners should replace migrants fruit and veg picking came out. It's like in the Wizard of Oz when the curtain comes back and the Wizard is sat there without his magic powers. They've lost their dignity finally, after they have tried to take it away from so many people.
> 
> Am I the only person to be reminded of the eighties, when Hestletine resigned and the Tories bitter infighting over Europe brought them to their knees? The move from big personality Tories into grey, office manager, John Major types?



Possibly. One can only assume that this is an attack to weaken pro-EU Osborne in the leadership campaign. If so he's gone far too early. Cameron still has a couple of years to go yet.

However, if the outcome is the ditching of the proposals to drive the disabled into even deeper penury, then it has a positive outcome.

Brace yourselves though, if this money isn't taken from disability benefits, it will be taken elsewhere, and it won't be taken by reversing the tax cuts for the above average earners.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.
> 
> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?


Fucking hell, I'm surprised you have the nerve to come here again. You should be banned for good you nasty piece of shit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 19, 2016)

Stephen Crabb has already come under fire for links to a 'gay cure' group

Jesus fucking wept.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Stephen Crabb has already come under fire for links to a 'gay cure' group
> 
> Jesus fucking wept.


Looks like Cameron & his whips didn't dig into his background far enough


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2016)

I've just come across this Graun article.
Iain Duncan Smith quit due to Treasury refusal to consider pensioner cuts

But my eyes were drawn to this quote from Rachel Reeves, who is no friend of benefits claimants and who, last year, was on record as saying "Labour will be tougher on benefits claimants". She's all over the fucking shop.


> Rachel Reeves, who was shadow work and pensions secretary under Ed Miliband’s leadership, tweeted: “Man who introduced bedroom tax, tax credit cuts and 10 fold increase in food banks finds conscience? Or maybe this is about Brexit.”


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> That's making a virtue out of a necessity. They don't have a great deal of talent to choose from...



Which again is their own fault, given how loath the pair of them have been to bring on "new talent" as PPCs, rather than concentrating on leadership-loving arse-lickers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> (and much of the talent - Gove, Hammond, hate to say it but probably Johnson - is in open revolt)



Anyone else get the feeling that Ken Clarke is having a good long laugh right about now?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.
> 
> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?



It took you all day to come up with that? A big boy did it and ran away?
Pathetic, if you had any sense you'd quietly disappear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Stephen Crabb has already come under fire for links to a 'gay cure' group
> 
> Jesus fucking wept.


its incredible the amount of outright freaks their are in the tory party wrt bonkers christian right thinking, creationism and so on


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

Wilf said:


> The thing about ids is he was always assumed to genuinely believe in tormenting the sick, sanctioning the poor, somehow believed it was his Christian duty.


Excuse the source but (according to this adoring profile in the DM) the new man in the job will be exactly and very loudly as you describe:

"his mother’s ordeal opened his eyes to a more profound political awakening. ‘She went from a breakdown and welfare to standing on her own two feet. _That’s why I am so passionate about our welfare reforms. She’s a living example of welfare to work.’_

Tory Minister: I foiled my dad's knife attack... on my mother


----------



## agricola (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> That's making a virtue out of a necessity. They don't have a great deal of talent to choose from...



They did for this, but as VP says they preferred to get someone in who will meekly go around doing what Osborne says.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its incredible the amount of outright freaks their are in the tory party wrt bonkers christian right thinking, creationism and so on



Another reason for them to want to fuck the schools up, so they can preach their creationist bullshit to everyone.
Mind you it's not just the tories - Blair was into all that shit as well.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 19, 2016)

Wondered how long it would be before the Guardian's Matthew D'Ancona waded in 
Pique rather than piety pushed Iain Duncan Smith over the edge


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.
> 
> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?


You utterly ignorant pig.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Wondered how long it would be before the Guardian's Matthew D'Ancona waded in
> Pique rather than piety pushed Iain Duncan Smith over the edge


book plug a mere hanful of paragraphs in lol


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> book plug a mere hanful of paragraphs in lol



D'Ancona is such a D'Ancunt.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 19, 2016)

> I have for some time and rather reluctantly come to believe that the latest changes to benefits to the disabled and the context in which they’ve been made are, a compromise too far.



I don't understand what he meant by this "compromise". What compromise?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I don't understand what he meant by this "compromise". What compromise?


Codified into the current accepted party cant, the idea that the government has been compromising between the needs of claimants and the need to tighhten belts and reduce the deficit.

thats how I read it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Wondered how long it would be before the Guardian's Matthew D'Ancona waded in
> Pique rather than piety pushed Iain Duncan Smith over the edge





> Beneath the turf war surged a genuine doctrinal difference. Osborne – not surprisingly – wanted to bring the £192bn welfare budget under control. But Duncan Smith’s objective was never primarily fiscal. As a firm believer that social justice should be high on his party’s inventory of priorities, he wanted to save people and families more than he wanted to save money. In the end, either he or Osborne would have to go. The surprise is only that this did not happen sooner.



I just don't even...


----------



## Libertad (Mar 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Codified into the current accepted party cant, the idea that the government has been compromising between the needs of claimants and the need to tighhten belts and reduce the deficit.
> 
> thats how I read it.



That makes sense Dottie, cheers. I was trying to make sense of it from my pov. and not his.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Whoever put that list together is fucking great. All the charities on that list are getting loads of attention on social media questioning the role of their "patrons".



DPAC, on a roll now,


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Excuse the source but (according to this adoring profile in the DM) the new man in the job will be exactly and very loudly as you describe:
> 
> "his mother’s ordeal opened his eyes to a more profound political awakening. ‘She went from a breakdown and welfare to standing on her own two feet. _That’s why I am so passionate about our welfare reforms. She’s a living example of welfare to work.’_
> 
> Tory Minister: I foiled my dad's knife attack... on my mother



What else can they do, they already force people into work, sanction, etc, the Workhouse?

What will be different is how Crabb rationalises it.

btw, he is a big punk fan, ramones, SLF, etc.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

> Stephen Crabb voted for £30 a week cut to Employment and Support Allowance (ESA) for certain claimants (2016)
> - Stephen Crabb voted in favour of proposed spending cuts and changes to the welfare system and in favour of spending on new nuclear weapons. (2015)
> - Stephen Crabb voted to cap any increase in specified benefits payments and tax credits at 1% rather allow them to be increased by 2.2% in line with prices (2013)
> - Stephen Crabb voted against allowing same sex couples to marry (2013)
> ...



Voting on social security, etc.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.
> 
> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?


You post a misogynistic and racist 'joke' without an apology yet think you're the wronged party in all this? I think you need to have a long hard look at yourself.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?



Like many misanthropic old arseholes, you seem to have conflated 'ultra PC rules' with the standards of basic good taste. 

You have offended people, and you have done so for no purpose whatsoever. Either take responsibility for that or fuck off and post somewhere where your bigoted rubbish is considered acceptable. Because around here it isn't, as well you know.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Which again is their own fault, given how loath the pair of them have been to bring on "new talent" as PPCs, rather than concentrating on leadership-loving arse-lickers.


It's not exactly a recent issue - the stream of blank-faced PPE graduates and management/PR drones into parliament pre-dates them by some years, and afflict all the parties.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2016)

treelover said:


> Voting on social security, etc.



Never heard of him before today. Seems he's one of the single mother/boot-strap pullers, much like Labour's Flint. Cunts the pair of 'em.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> It's not exactly a recent issue - the stream of blank-faced PPE graduates and management/PR drones into parliament pre-dates them by some years, and afflict all the parties.



Went into overdrive once Cameron took over in 2006, though. He thought that taking the Blair "poodle" route was the right path, and now he's paying for it.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2016)

Cameron seems to have chosen IDS's replacement pretty quickly, I suppose he looked around for a tory with experience of implementing large scale IT projects like Universal Credit, or more likely perhaps not!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2016)

Let's not resign disabled people to this fate - Standard Issue


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Cameron seems to have chosen IDS's replacement pretty quickly, I suppose he looked around for a tory with experience of implementing large scale IT projects like Universal Credit, or more likely perhaps not!


Covering all the bases there

"David Cameron did a thing for a reason, probably"


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Never heard of him before today. Seems he's one of the single mother/boot-strap pullers, much like Labour's Flint. Cunts the pair of 'em.



More I read about Crabb the more i think he will be just as ruthless, especially on welfare to work, he is clearly an evangelist for it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 19, 2016)

He choose Crabs cos he was brought up by a single mum, so when he shits on single mums he can say, "hey, if I can do well so can you, we'll have another score off ya per week..."

Carline Flint is cut from the same cloth, at least Pig Fucker, Gideot and the rest of them have never known anything other than handed on a plate luxury, wtf is Crabb and Flint's excuse?


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 19, 2016)

hello ... ?


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 19, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 84833



thanks for that. it made me laugh as i was writing up a depressing report on the local food banks and cuts to disability. the power of the jizzy willy eh?


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)

KeeperofDragons said:


> Looks like Cameron & his whips didn't dig into his background far enough



Maybe his " cure " involved sticking your knob in a pigs mouth .


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Mar 19, 2016)

I am breaking many months of silence on U75 to post this:

One cunt resigns, another one takes his place. There is a such a plentiful supply of cunts with careers in politics perhaps the cunt Osbourne should think about a Cunt-Tax.  Austerity would melt away in a matter of weeks.

There would be a fair few cunts attempting to avoid paying such a tax, and they could employ specialist cunt accountants to hide their cuntishness. But I'm sure that some medical cunt would prove that being a cunt is, in fact, a medical condition and the cunts would receive a benefit... they could call it CLIT (Cunts Living Independently Top-up) so that anycunt earning over £40,000 could top up their income to help them buy essential cunt accessories.....


----------



## abstract1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Get over yourself. I wasn't actually the author, it was in fact one of the PCS reps at work who told me the original, I re-worked it slightly for IDS.
> 
> Could you tell me, other than being in somewhat dubious taste, you object to exactly? Which of the myriad of ultra PC 'rules' do you consider that I have broken?



You're a fucking idiot - and a steaming turd who has been cut more slack than you deserve over the years - cunt off!


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 19, 2016)

abstract1 said:


> You're a fucking idiot - and a steaming turd who has been cut more slack than you deserve over the years - cunt off!



Fantastic effort on the diplomatic approach there abstract1, I applaud thee.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2016)

"Iain Duncan Smith’s championing of the poor and vulnerable could be rallying cry for Brexit"

(Guardian comment piece by Mark Wallace)


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 19, 2016)

Cunt


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 19, 2016)

Cunt


----------



## irf520 (Mar 19, 2016)

By the state of his nose it looks like someone's already had a pop at him.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 19, 2016)

irf520 said:


> By the state of his nose it looks like someone's already had a pop at him.



I'll give the cunt 6 months. What with his bible thumping "Christians can heal the gays" homophobia.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 19, 2016)

Civil war, someone said? Oh very yes


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Can anyone calculate how much MPs and ministers themselves benefit from the increase in the level at which the top rate of income tax comes into play? Might be interesting to compare that to the amount that the disabled are to lose.





irf520 said:


> Just punch the salary into here: The Salary Calculator - 2016 / 2017 Tax Calculator
> Works it all out for you. You can even compare the 2015 and 2016 tax rates.



So, I think MPs are on about £70k at the moment. Plugging 70k into the calculator says annual take home pay was £47,925.70 and under the new rules is now £48,067.20 an increase of £141.50 which divided by 52 weeks is just £2.72 a week so not that much of a deal really. Does not seem convincing, why would a change be made for such a little difference, something does not add up.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2016)

Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.

Oh, my sides.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2016)

"He came back in order to deliver a social justice agenda".

They must have had comedy scriptwriters working overtime.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

weltweit said:


> So, I think MPs are on about £70k at the moment. Plugging 70k into the calculator says annual take home pay was £47,925.70 and under the new rules is now £48,067.20 an increase of £141.50 which divided by 52 weeks is just £2.72 a week so not that much of a deal really. Does not seem convincing, why would a change be made for such a little difference, something does not add up.


How do MPs get and keep their jobs?

Also, being an MP is very often not their only source of income.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.
> 
> Oh, my sides.


Challenging Hunt for Brass Neck 2016.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> How do MPs get and keep their jobs?
> 
> Also, being an MP is very often not their only source of income.


All I was wanting to do was compare the amount worse off a disabled person on PIP might be compared to how much better off an MP might be as a result of the budget changes, but it seems someone on a higher income might not benefit that much which has confused me.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Challenging Hunt for Brass Neck 2016.


He makes Hunt look self-aware.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

weltweit said:


> All I was wanting to do was compare the amount worse off a disabled person on PIP might be compared to how much better off an MP might be as a result of the budget changes, but it seems someone on a higher income might not benefit that much which has confused me.


a) it's not about their own income, it's about their supporters'; b) it's about the 'message', again, in an attempt to win support.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2016)

IDS resigning over attacks on the disabled somehow reminds me of Tom Lehrer's view that "political satire became obsolete when Henry Kissinger was awarded the Nobel peace prize."


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> "He came back in order to deliver a social justice agenda".
> 
> They must have had comedy scriptwriters working overtime.



Literally adding insult to injury. The very definition of it.

Worthless amoral scum without a single redeeming feature.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2016)

Libertad said:


> It took you all day to come up with that? A big boy did it and ran away?
> Pathetic, if you had any sense you'd quietly disappear.



In the unlikely event that your opinion is required, you will be informed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> In the unlikely event that your opinion is required, you will be informed.



Edited to add:

I've been busy today, we don't all have nothing else to do.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Like many misanthropic old arseholes, you seem to have conflated 'ultra PC rules' with the standards of basic good taste.
> 
> You have offended people, and you have done so for no purpose whatsoever. Either take responsibility for that or fuck off and post somewhere where your bigoted rubbish is considered acceptable. Because around here it isn't, as well you know.



Whatever.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> You post a misogynistic and racist 'joke' without an apology yet think you're the wronged party in all this? I think you need to have a long hard look at yourself.



Misogynistic and racist? WTF are you on about?

The joke, such as it is, is about hugely empowered black women, a part of world society that are not generally empowered in any way whatsoever.

Stop looking for offence where there is none.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 20, 2016)

...Then stop providing some where none is required...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> You utterly ignorant pig.



Whatever.

I'm not the one engaging in the 'ad hom' however.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> "He came back in order to deliver a social justice agenda".
> 
> They must have had comedy scriptwriters working overtime.



I heard this on my way to work I despaired so much I tuned into radio Sheffield and being so distraught listened to the Sheffield Wednesday match, how bad is that?
Damn you Duncan Smith!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.
> 
> Oh, my sides.


Does he actually believe the shit that comes out of his mouth?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Misogynistic and racist? WTF are you on about?
> 
> The joke, such as it is, is about hugely empowered black women, a part of world society that are not generally empowered in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Stop looking for offence where there is none.


Sass, you're extremely deluded if you think that 'joke' was about how empowered black women are. It wasn't even funny and was racist and misogynistic. 

Put it this way, why was your post deleted if it wasn't offensive?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'm not the one engaging in the 'ad hom' however.



Oh the injustice. 
I wouldn't consider you to be a racist, misogynistic reactionary if you you didn't write racist, misogynistic and reactionary posts.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Rarely find myself in agreement with Cameron but, having watched that performance on Marr, got to say that calling him a fraudulent, dishonourable shit seems about right.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Rarely find myself in agreement with Cameron but, having watched that performance on Marr, got to say that calling him a fraudulent, dishonourable shit seems about right.



That was quite a performance, he's a good actor if nothing else.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

He is a fraudulent, dishonest shit. It's great, because a) everyone knows he's fraudulent and dishonest, and doesn't believe his claimed reason for quitting, but b) they do believe that the welfare cuts are cruel and ideological, and the point has been totally hammered home repeatedly over the last few days. Good stuff.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> He is a fraudulent, dishonest shit. It's great, because a) everyone knows he's fraudulent and dishonest, and doesn't believe his claimed reason for quitting, but b) they do believe that the welfare cuts are cruel and ideological, and the point has been totally hammered home repeatedly over the last few days. Good stuff.


Nice insight into "cabinet" governance as well; a war of all (malignant narcisissits) against all (other psychopaths).


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

LOL...


----------



## Sue (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> LOL...




Well this is all quite fun.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Patel now on R5 claiming to be part of a 'one nation Conservative party'. The depth of this factional schism can be gauged by the absurdity of the ideological transvestism on display. Extra-ordinary stuff. 
I'm not sure that I really believed myself that the referendum would tear them apart quite so dramatically.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure that I really believed myself that the referendum would tear them apart quite so dramatically.


nor me, they appeared to be holding together very well until recently. This has been an unexpected joy.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

No love lost...


----------



## Smangus (Mar 20, 2016)

This has been my most entertaining Sunday morning for a while


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Smangus said:


> This has been my most entertaining Sunday morning for a while


Usual suspects not disappointing..


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Murdoch's minions doing their bit...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Misogynistic and racist? WTF are you on about?
> 
> The joke, such as it is, is about hugely empowered black women, a part of world society that are not generally empowered in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Stop looking for offence where there is none.



How fucking dare you claim you know anything about or give a flying fuck about the empowerment of |Black women!

Your ugly little joke proves you don't. The fact you find it funny proves you don't.

Your joke relies on all things misogynist and negatively characterises Black women's bodies and their sexuality as masculine, out of control, something aggressive/depraved and to fear. That's not empowerment, it's the opposite and perpetuates some seriously dodgey ideas with regard race, gender, notions of femininity and sexuality. Some of the very things that consistently disempower Black women.

The fact that your are tickled/turned on by the fantasy of getting raped by 3 Black women says everything about you, not Black women themselves.

Seriously fuck off you dishonest little man.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Mar 20, 2016)

Beeb news this morn said 'heated' phone call between IDS & Camo contained expletives. Calling each other cunts & wankers I reckon.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Beeb news this morn said 'heated' phone call between IDS & Camo contained expletives. Calling each other cunts & wankers I reckon.


Correctly, as it happens.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

McDonnell on R5 calls for Osborne to pull the budget, start again and bring a new one to parliament. Enjoy!


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.



but he DID  protect the poorest people from society. he protected them from getting benefits and improving their lives.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> He is a fraudulent, dishonest shit. It's great, because a) everyone knows he's fraudulent and dishonest, and doesn't believe his claimed reason for quitting, but b) they do believe that the welfare cuts are cruel and ideological, and the point has been totally hammered home repeatedly over the last few days. Good stuff.



I think that a handful of people in the politician-journo bubble, and those who hang on to the bubble's every word, may believe him but that is not a large group of people.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

A furious David Cameron exploded at 'dishonourable' Duncan Smith



> Mr Osborne was facing yet another revolt – and this time he was likely to be defeated on his own Budget, by the MPs he was hoping would one day elect him their leader. A frantic briefing operation began.
> 
> Downing Street advisers, on Mr Cameron’s instructions, ordered Mr Duncan Smith to defend the benefit cuts far more strongly than they were doing. Mr Duncan Smith and his aides had already raised concerns that the policy was being rushed through after they were told to draw up the plan in time for the Budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I think that a handful of people in the politician-journo bubble, and those who hang on to the bubble's every word, may believe him but that is not a large group of people.


Nah, they don't. It just suits their narrative to look like they do.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Nah, they don't. It just suits their narrative to look like they do.


I think that's right. Anyone saying that they believe Smith are seeking to conceal their real factional motivation.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Nah, they don't. It just suits their narrative to look like they do.



You really think that none of them believe a word of it?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

no one does. it's marvellous.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> You really think that none of them believe a word of it?


No. They all know that Cameron was going to sack him in the "unity" reshuffle. They know full well that this theatre is all about factional warfare.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Bernard Jenkin's comparison of the Bullingdon boys with Blair & Brown is going to hurt; along with open calls for Osborne to go.
Strong stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> No. They all know that Cameron was going to sack him in the "unity" reshuffle. They know full well that this theatre is all about factional warfare.


Sadly, it wouldn't surprise me if some of the general public believed it. Cognitive dissonance* can be pretty powerful, and there are probably people who don't think his work at W+P is as contradictory to his resignation as most do.




*look at me taking a punt with the fancy terminology!


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

I think you might be using your fancy terminology incorrectly fwiw.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, me too 

Point I was making was they can believe two seemingly contradictory things to both be true.

That's basically cognitive dissonance, isn't it?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

No, it's the feeling of discomfort you experience when trying to hold two (or more) conflicting beliefs in your head.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> No. They all know that Cameron was going to sack him in the "unity" reshuffle. They know full well that this theatre is all about factional warfare.



I meant more the idea that IDS is motivated by 'social justice'


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

One thing emerging from all this: whatever happens, on the other side of this I predict the 'moral case' will have been made for them to go after the pensioners next. All in the name of _fairness_.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> No, it's the feeling of discomfort you experience when trying to hold two (or more) conflicting beliefs in your head.


Which people may be feeling if they believe IDS' resignation letter!

Nailed it


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

in theory, yes. but no-one does.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

I disagree.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> You really think that none of them believe a word of it?



I think some people do. Probably the very same kinds of people that believed the spin about a 'need' to make the cuts in the first place.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.
> 
> Oh, my sides.



Most of the media is going with that narrative, as is of course, Smith himself, however, on BBC News Graeme Ellis, late of the Conservative Disability Group(and a Unison member!) says it is all nonsense, that Smith has made many many brutal cuts, and is just trying to make himself look like he cares.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

8115 said:


> Radio 4 news just now, allies of IDS have been explaining his decision to quit saying that he no longer felt he could protect the poorest people in society.
> 
> Oh, my sides.




David Clapson and many others give out a despondent laugh from the grave


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> He is a fraudulent, dishonest shit. It's great, because a) everyone knows he's fraudulent and dishonest, and doesn't believe his claimed reason for quitting, but b) they do believe that the welfare cuts are cruel and ideological, and the point has been totally hammered home repeatedly over the last few days. Good stuff.



Actually quite a number think he is one of the 'decent Tories'(the media has pushed this narrative for a long time) and has resigned on principle, listen to phone in shows, etc.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

As evidenced by this unbelievably shite piece of journalism.

Who'd have thought IDS would become Corbyn's next cheerleader?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> , listen to phone in shows, etc.


Why would I want to do that? Next you'll be telling me to read the comments on newspaper sites as if they were indicative of anything...


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> in theory, yes. but no-one does.



Well, I think there are some. At least, I heard one caller on Any Answers who'd bought into the whole, too many false / comfortable people on bennefit, reforms needed but this is too far. They were also anti EU. How many people are in that particular ven crossover in the populas might be interesting.

Interesting in that the elision of these notions confuses thinks.

They, IDS and co, all come out of this looking like wiesels anyway, which is nice.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why would I want to do that? Next you'll be telling me to read the comments on newspaper sites as if they were indicative of anything...



Phone-in callers, people who make comments are not indicative of the views of some voters?


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> A furious David Cameron exploded at 'dishonourable' Duncan Smith



So nice call me dave was instrumental in pushing through the PIP cuts( he claimed DLA for Ivan) I hope labour get onto this(Owen Smith has been very good) demolishing Camerons, fake, nice guy image is essential .


----------



## J Ed (Mar 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Phone-in callers, people who make comments are not indicative of the views of some voters?



I don't think that they are representative but to say that they are 100% unrepresentative is a big stretch.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I don't think that they are representative but to say that they are 100% unrepresentative is a big stretch.



They are representative of themselves is the point. It's impossible to do the numbers game as not everyone comments or calls in...most people, whatever position, probably shout at the TV or radio . Saying they are unrepresentative of anything strangely ignores the fact the Tories got voted in.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

They are representative of whatever that particular pub bore wants to say at that particular time is all. Pub bores say shit for all sorts of reasons. Mainly for a reaction.

I don't think the Tories were voted in by pov-hating pub bores. They were mostly voted in by people who trusted them more on the economy than Labour.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> They are representative of whatever that particular pub bore wants to say at that particular time is all. Pub bores say shit for all sorts of reasons. Mainly for a reaction.
> 
> I don't think the Tories were voted in by pov-hating pub bores. They were mostly voted in by people who trusted them more on the economy than Labour.




Part of that believing was/is believing their rhetoric surely, agreeing with how they planned or said they would tackle the 'economy'...I personally don't imagine all of these people with opinions/voters to be 'pub bores', everyday interactions with different people tells me this.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

where did we slip from 'people who comment on newspaper articles/radio phone ins' to 'people with opinions/voters'?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> where did we slip from 'people who comment on newspaper articles/radio phone ins' to 'people with opinions/voters'?



Slip? What is the difference? Do you imagine people who call in or comment on articles don't vote or have opinions?

I could ask you about the slip from people who comment/call in/voters to 'pub bores' which I think is really dismissive...as much as we might hope that these 'people' don't actually have any impact on anything because we don't agree with them, I think they do.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> where did we slip from 'people who comment on newspaper articles/radio phone ins' to 'people with opinions/voters'?


There's probably some overlap, to be fair...

Anyway, point is there will be some people who believe IDS, whether they phone in to radio shows, comment on web articles, bore their mates down the pub or none of the above.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

> On the Andrew Marr show this morning Iain Duncan Smith made clear that he was resigning due to the Government assault on the most vulnerable. But he also made clear that he disagrees with the Tory economic agenda, opposing the welfare cap and the surplus plan. In doing so he appears to be abandoning the Chancellor and supporting the new economic message that Jeremy and John have been working on for some time.
> 
> It is clear that this mess is George Osborne's. He has failed to command the support of the cabinet and given all the economic uncertainty he talks of, he now leaves us lingering without a budget. He should do the honourable thing and resign.
> 
> from JC4PM FB site




Very concerned that a lot of the new left,JC4PM, Momentum(Liam Young), etc are buying into the idea that Smith has resigned on principle, that we wanted to defend the vunerable, it seems to be the comfortably off left who believe this, no one who has faced the arbeit macht frei regime of the DWP would ever think that, it make me even more concerned that the leadership of these new entities is detached form ordinary lives.


----------



## chilango (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Very concerned that a lot of the new left,JC4PM, Momentum(Liam Young), etc are buying into the idea that Smith has resigned on principle, that we wanted to defend the vunerable, it seems to be the comfortably off left who believe this, no one who has faced the arbeit macht frei regime of the DWP would ever think that, it make me even more concerned that the leadership of these new entities is detached form ordinary lives.



Why would you expect anything different?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2016)

The messages coming from the IDS faction seem to be mixed

some seem to be saying "he was not prepared to shaft poor people any more"

others seem to be saying "he's pissed off because he wasn't allowed to shaft pensioners as well as working age people"

Also, I seem to be sensing a subtle divide being made in some bits of the media (not put anything like as bluntly as this) between "respectable, deserving disabled people on PIP" and "undeserving scroungers on ESA"


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Very concerned that a lot of the new left,JC4PM, Momentum(Liam Young), etc are buying into the idea that Smith has resigned on principle.


They aren't buying into it. It's just the angle they've chosen to take because they think it's most damaging to the government.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, i have posted that on the FB sites, they are playing politics with peoples lives.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Yes, i have posted that on the FB sites, they are playing politics with peoples lives.


That's been happening since the first person died because of what they've been doing to the benefits system. It's not just started.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't get you - aren't they also asking where his principles have been for the last 6 years?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> I don't get you - aren't they also asking where his principles have been for the last 6 years?


That's the poi t, I think some people don't see/acknowledge the contradiction. What he did previously was make some tough choices for the good of the nation, and to stop those scummy benefits cheats from taking money from Hard Working Taxpayers, but now the government has gone Too Far by using the money saved to pay for tax breaks rather than... Well, whatever else these people think the money should go on.

Cognitive dissonance


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

but treelover isn't talking about those people, s/he's talking about _the left_'s reaction?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> but treelover isn't talking about those people, s/he's talking about _the left_'s reaction?


Oh aye, sorry.

No, as you say I think the left have taken the opportunity IDS has given them, though personally I'd prefer them to point out the whole lot of them are lying, self-interested, scheming shitweasels. But I guess that's not parliamentary language.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh aye, sorry.
> 
> No, as you say I think the left have taken the opportunity IDS has given them, though personally I'd prefer them to point out the whole lot of them are lying, self-interested, scheming shitweasels. But I guess that's not parliamentary language.


Nor the best tactic either - they're on the ropes over benefits, so keep punching them over that. 

Finally the immorality of benefits cuts have become a mainstream political issue (as treelover has been desperate for years to happen) - and it's 'playing politics with people's lives'. I don't get it.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

> There’s just one big problem for IDS’ belated ‘conversion on the road to Damascus’; when it comes to austerity politics, he has been one of it’s biggest architects in-chief. What’s next, Donald Trump doing an exclusive on US TV, in which he attacks racists and demagogues?
> 
> Fast forward to the Andrew Marr show on Sunday and we saw more of the same. This was a man desperately trying to portray himself as a champion of social justice, while all the time rewriting recent history in the process. There have been moments in the last few days, when I have actually thought the media were going to let him get away with his obvious smoke and mirrors act. How many times have we heard him referred to as a ‘man of principle’ on Sky and BBC in the last few days?
> 
> ...


[/URL]

Good article on this blog.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

> Lilley said he could understand why the Budget was seen as unfair. “It came as great shock to most of us when the day after the Budget we found out there was this proposal for three billion pounds of disability benefits which we hadn’t heard about the day before, when we were hearing about cuts to corporation tax and capital gains tax” he said.
> 
> He called it a “mistake” to bounce people into changes to welfare so quickly.
> 
> ...



Now Peter (i have a little list)Lilley comes out as a defender of the welfare state, a one nation tory, wtf is going on.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

You're all over the place. That blog is making the exact argument you've just been complaining about isn't it?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Now Peter (i have a little list)Lilley comes out as a defender of the welfare state, a one nation tory, wtf is going on.


Rats, ship, sinking.


----------



## magneze (Mar 20, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Beeb news this morn said 'heated' phone call between IDS & Camo contained expletives. Calling each other cunts & wankers I reckon.


Please let that leak.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Misogynistic and racist? WTF are you on about?
> 
> The joke, such as it is, is about hugely empowered black women, a part of world society that are not generally empowered in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Stop looking for offence where there is none.


Why the fuck are so many people offended then you odious toad ?


----------



## Wilf (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Misogynistic and racist? WTF are you on about?
> 
> The joke, such as it is, is about hugely empowered black women, a part of world society that are not generally empowered in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Stop looking for offence where there is none.


Even in the context of a 'joke', do you really think raping someone with a strap on - even ids - would be a sign of _empowerment_?

Edit: said much better by Rutita 2 pages back.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I think some people do. Probably the very same kinds of people that believed the spin about a 'need' to make the cuts in the first place.


Yes, I'd imagine that a fair few tory voters/supporters might well want to believe what Smith says, if only to help salve their own conscience.

And it is significant that, even in the throes of internecine warfare, the right party of capital still manage to retain the core message that public debt is the dragon that george must slay with fiscal consolidation. The hegemonic meme remains the same.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2016)

Tories tearing lumps out of each other, smear and counter smear so they all get covered in shit,  Osborne's budget demolished by his own side  - using jeremy corbyns arguments, total shambles, government in disarray - ah .....







Tis a thing of beauty to behold.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2016)

All this was the best birthday present I could have hoped to have recieved.

Got to give it to IDS , as much as a cunt as he is his actions for whatever motives will hopefully destroy this cunting  government


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Strange days indeed when you find yourself able to agree with Umunna...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 20, 2016)

How long before IDS is complaining he was only following orders?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 20, 2016)

I signed the petition the other day to stop the PIP cuts, I haven't yet seen a petition calling on the resignation of Gideon.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> How long before IDS is complaining he was only following orders?


Godwin's and all that, but in a bad light Smith does have a passing resemblance to Fritz Sauckel .


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2016)

A thought occurred to me - has IDS got an eye on the leadership? He's certainly deluded enough to see himself as the standard bearer for the sceptics - having made his "heroic and principled"  resignation. Please make it happen so we can enjoy his utter humiliation. Again.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> A thought occurred to me - has IDS got an eye on the leadership? He's certainly deluded enough to see himself as the standard bearer for the sceptics - having made his "heroic and principled"  resignation. Please make it happen so we can enjoy his utter humiliation. Again.


My gut reaction is no; that's about the one thing he said in the Marr interview that I did believe. 
Anyone noticed how quite Gove has been of late?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

Gove is definitely up for it. He's better than anyone else in cabinet, but he's also deeply unattractive personally, which might bar his way.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Gotta bank this one...those first 4 words...






Wonder if we need a dedicated tory 'civil war' thread?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 20, 2016)

Whose camp is IDS in? (not that anyone would be exactly thrilled to have him on board). 

I think May will end up as leader by coming across as competent, has kept quiet on the whole brextit thing  and is  the least objectionable. The echoes of Thatch and Merkel wont harm her chances in toryland either. I think she be the best bet for the tories electorally as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2016)

Just seen the Marr interview. Crikey. Such astounding arrogance if he thinks that anyone's buying that shit.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

The next leader will be decided (I understand) from a shortlist of two (presumably decided by the PLP) by a massively eurosceptic membership - staying quiet on brexit isn't going to be a strategy that's going to win them over.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Whose camp is IDS in? (not that anyone would be exactly thrilled to have him on board).
> 
> I think May will end up as leader by coming across as competent, has kept quiet on the whole brextit thing  and is  the least objectionable. The echoes of Thatch and Merkel wont harm her chances in toryland either. I think she be the best bet for the tories electorally as well.


I don't what camp he's in except for the 'anyone but Osborne' one. I think May's (or Javid's) only chance to win is if the remainarians win, otherwise it's the Johnson/Gove ticket.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 20, 2016)

To be fair to IDS, if it is a total bluff, he's double-downing on it now.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> The next leader will be decided (I understand) from a shortlist of two (presumably decided by the PLP) by a massively eurosceptic membership - staying quiet on brexit isn't going to be a strategy that's going to win them over.


True, but if remain wins, the reality of the situation will be just that and even the largely sceptical membership will have to look at the domestic analysis again. I'm sure that's why we're hearing little or nothing from May, Gove, Javid or even Johnson of late.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

Isn't Gove just keeping his head down after grassing up the queen the other week?


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

Heidi Allen, the Tory MP who voted against the ESA cuts, says she is going to go personally through the PIP process over Easter, the forms, down the job centre(not sure why), to see how it works, i think she is looking into wholescale change with the WCA as well.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Isn't Gove just *keeping his head down* after grassing up the queen the other week?


----------



## xenon (Mar 20, 2016)

Johnson need not say anything. I think would only self damaging to get involved with this.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

Pictures and videos from the week when IDS Resigned » DPAC







Good to see DPAC doing more in the media/political arena,


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

DPAC doorstepping Goldsmith

They have launched 'OperationToryDump' to boot off Tory trustees, etc off disability charities.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> DPAC doorstepping Goldsmith


Good account of that protest here:-
#BackZacAndCraic: Goldsmith’s St Patrick’s Day disaster


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2016)

> We're calling on the newly appointed Work and Pensions Secretary, Stephen Crabb, to lead a fundamental rethink of the way disability benefits are assessed.
> 
> Join us and stand with more than 60 organisations as part of the Disability Benefits Consortium, to urge the Government to hold an emergency debate on changes to Personal Independence Payment (PIP).
> 
> ...



Things moving fast now, Labour should call for a royal commission into disability benefits, etc.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 20, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> A thought occurred to me - has IDS got an eye on the leadership? He's certainly deluded enough to see himself as the standard bearer for the sceptics - having made his "heroic and principled"  resignation. Please make it happen so we can enjoy his utter humiliation. Again.



He wasn't a happy happy when leader previously. brogdale smacked the nail on the head, this is about Boris.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Heidi Allen, the Tory MP who voted against the ESA cuts, says she is going to go personally through the PIP process over Easter, the forms, down the job centre(not sure why), to see how it works, i think she is looking into wholescale change with the WCA as well.



How's that going to work? Is she going to get the full "what's this piece of dog shit I just stepped in?" experience? I don't think so. She certainly won't get the "If they don't believe me, I'll be eating cat food" experience.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Gotta bank this one...those first 4 words...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure someone will start one eventually, but looks like this is de facto serving that purpose for the moment.

And while it's understandable and even vaguely interesting to attempt to predict who will ultimately emerge as the new leader, I'm finding it much more interested for now to watch them tear themselves apart


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2016)

a few non entities say they won't serve in c-byns cabinet (before even being asked) and killary makes a speech and the labour right vote for bomb DEFYING CORBYN! on free vote lol, and that we were told is a party in utter shambles

and yet here we have a much better example of interneccine party warfare, in-power big beasts (and I mean beasts in all senses of the word) actually cutting each other up. Hopefully the eureff will be close enough that this war will keep rolling on for years.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> He wasn't a happy happy when leader previously. brogdale smacked the nail on the head, this is about Boris.


Johnson would love it to be about him. It isn't though - there's plenty others positioning on the brexit side.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> a few non entities say they won't serve in c-byns cabinet (before even being asked) and killary makes a speech and the labour right vote for bomb DEFYING CORBYN! on free vote lol, and that we were told is a party in utter shambles



Indeed - I think Corbyn's played a blinder in triggering all this.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Indeed - I think Corbyn's played a blinder in *triggering all this. *


Really?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Really?



Of course. incisive PMQs left IDS nowhere to go.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Of course. incisive PMQs left IDS nowhere to go.


----------



## andysays (Mar 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Really?



I'm not sure how serious that comment was.

I think Cameron himself deserves at least some of the credit though, his cunning plan of a referendum over Europe doesn't now look quite so great as it might have originally...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Of course. incisive PMQs left IDS nowhere to go.


he's like the mild mannered assasin- next stop is number 10


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

I think it was the perfectly timed withering glance that did it.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he's like the mild mannered assasin- next stop is number 10



Codename 'Wenceslas' smooth and crisp and even.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

andysays said:


> I'm not sure how serious that comment was.
> 
> I think Cameron himself deserves at least some of the credit though, his cunning plan of a referendum over Europe doesn't now look quite so great as it might have originally...


He would have done anything to avoid it. There wasn't a choice.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 84845



They're on the same side. He's not knifing anyone in the back.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I think it was the perfectly timed withering glance that did it.


"_You've let down your form, your house, your year group, the school, your family...but most of all..."




_


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

Oooooo he's so *stern*.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, me too
> 
> Point I was making was they can believe two seemingly contradictory things to both be true.
> 
> That's basically cognitive dissonance, isn't it?


That's the _cause _of cognitive dissonance. The dissonance comes from the awareness (possibly unconscious) that there is a contradiction. 

I am not convinced that a lot of people who voted Tory are remotely aware of the contradiction between their choice and what is being done in their name today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Oooooo he's so *stern*.


'its your own time you are wasting'


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> 'its your own time you are wasting'


"..makes no difference to me, I'd be here marking anyway..."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Oooooo he's so *stern*.


 
we need a "withering look over the top of glasses" smiley on urban


----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> Pictures and videos from the week when IDS Resigned » DPAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought she was very, very good. Well-briefed, clear, to the point, and - at least seemingly - as straight as a die. A lot of politicians would do well to watch and learn.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> we need a "withering look over the top of glasses" smiley on urban


sometimes known as the implied facepalm:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> sometimes known as the implied facepalm:


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2016)

andysays said:


> I'm not sure how serious that comment was.
> 
> I think Cameron himself deserves at least some of the credit though, his cunning plan of a referendum over Europe doesn't now look quite so great as it might have originally...


Yes, I don't think Corbyn's responsible for this debacle - the Tories have managed that all by themselves.

But I think he is ideally positioned to take maximum advantage. He almost doesn't have to do anything, just look slightly disapprovingly over his glasses at the implosion of the Government party. In his shoes, I might offer occasional sympathies to the PM for the huge additional difficulty his party's open civil war must be causing him.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

Once more with feeling and an actual attach


----------



## MrSki (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> The next leader will be decided (I understand) from a shortlist of two (presumably decided by the PLP)


Sorry but what is the PLP in the tory party?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 20, 2016)

Wtf 

Just seen this. He quit over benefits cuts being too harsh?!! The world has gone mad.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Sorry but what is the PLP in the tory party?


A typo.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> A typo.


I thought so but was not sure. Is it the 1922 committee who decide?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 20, 2016)

MrSki said:


> Sorry but what is the PLP in the tory party?



Pink-Lipped Pig


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

New blog entry from Johnny Void:



> A proper fucking wanker who needs kicking round a pub car park – not that it would teach him anything,  it wouldn’t, but it would be nice to see him bleed for a change.



A Bungling Fucking Idiot On A Mission From God, That Was The Real Iain Duncan Smith


----------



## gosub (Mar 20, 2016)

MrSki said:


> I thought so but was not sure. Is it the 1922 committee who decide?


Whole parlimentary party decide candidates, not just the back benchers.  Then wider membership ballot


----------



## gosub (Mar 20, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Yes, I don't think Corbyn's responsible for this debacle - the Tories have managed that all by themselves.
> 
> But I think he is ideally positioned to take maximum advantage. He almost doesn't have to do anything, just look slightly disapprovingly over his glasses at the implosion of the Government party. In his shoes, I might offer occasional sympathies to the PM for the huge additional difficulty his party's open civil war must be causing him.


How Jeremy Corbyn may split – and, thereby, destroy – the Conservative Party | Coffee House


----------



## MrSki (Mar 20, 2016)

gosub said:


> Whole parlimentary party decide candidates, not just the back benchers.  Then wider membership ballot


Yes but ... 1922 Committee Wiki



> The 1922 Committee has an 18-member executive committee, the chairman of which must oversee any election of a new party leader, or any Conservative party-led vote of confidence in respect of the current one; such a vote can be triggered by 15 percent of Conservative MPs writing a letter to the chairman asking for such a vote.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 20, 2016)

frogwoman said:


> Wtf
> 
> Just seen this. He quit over benefits cuts being too harsh?!! The world has gone mad.



If he doesn't come back as PM, he could always apply for Archbishop of Canterbury, or the host of Songs of praise if that fails.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

Always enjoy it when picture editors have a little fun


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> If he doesn't come back as PM, he could always apply for Archbishop of Canterbury, or the host of Songs of praise if that fails.


Being Catholic might prevent him gaining at least one of those roles.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

From The Times, I believe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2016)

And from the other Murdoch rag. Clearly backing the anti-Camborne line, in aid of Johnson, Brexit, or both?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 84879
> 
> And from the other Murdoch rag. Clearly backing the anti-Camborne line, in aid of Johnson, Brexit, or both?



Oh come one what's wrong with it, much better charity shops than Redruth.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Oh come one what's wrong with it, much better charity shops than Redruth.



Or Hayle.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2016)

Hayle's rubbish


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Hayle's rubbish



Hayle's rubbish is another man's treasure.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2016)

Libertad said:


> New blog entry from Johnny Void:
> 
> 
> 
> A Bungling Fucking Idiot On A Mission From God, That Was The Real Iain Duncan Smith


 
think this piece should have been slightly less supportive of IDS...


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think this piece should have been slightly less supportive of IDS...



The Void really should get off the fence, fucking liberal.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2016)

Talking of the 1922 committee I have always been wary of its chairman Graham Brady, he seems to always be waiting to strike like a great white shark, just outside the fracas, waiting to strike. Very good at playing the political game.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2016)

just seen on tweeter - DPAC calling out a protest in advance of ham-face question time on Wednesday this week

more here


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, I've been away in the arse end of Wales with no internet since Friday morning. It's fucking great coming back to this. More please!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 21, 2016)

The Queen died too.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 21, 2016)

Favelado said:


> The Queen died too.



Now that I don't watch TV there is no downside to this


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

> * The IDS way: Victorian morality, reforming zeal and gross incompetence *
> Iain Duncan Smith established a raft of welfare reforms none of which will be remembered for the right reasons
> 
> The IDS way: Victorian morality, reforming zeal and gross incompetence



for those seeing Smith as a new saviour of the poor(no one on here) Amelia Gentleman puts them right, shame she is married to Joe Johnson who voted for the ESA cut.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> book plug a mere hanful of paragraphs in lol



Second _sentence_ in this one:



> It was something of a shock to learn yesterday that I may be distantly responsible for Iain Duncan Smith’s resignation as work and pensions secretary. According to the Sunday Times he “has never forgiven Osborne” for the disclosure in my 2013 book on the coalition, In It Together, that the chancellor believed that he was “just not clever enough” for the post he held until Friday.



The Tories are split in two: this is where it gets really nasty | Matthew d’Ancona


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> for those seeing Smith as a new saviour of the poor(no one on here) Amelia Gentleman puts them right, shame she is married to Joe Johnson who voted for the ESA cut.



She's been consistently good (and often excellent) on anything benefits-related, and poverty related, for about six years now. I always look out for her stuff. I don't care at all who she's married to, she's completely her own woman on this.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2016)

I liked johnnyvoid's piece even better though


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

I've just been blocked by my local vermin MP @scottmannmp after he tweeted:

"The left who accuse #*Ids* of being uncaring, I hope you all watched his passion and drive for those less well off on #*marr*"

and I replied:

@*scottmannmp* must think we're as stupid as he is. https://twitter.com/scottmannmp/status/711491668827115520…

Wanker


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I've just been blocked by my local vermin MP @scottmannmp after he tweeted:
> 
> "The left who accuse #*Ids* of being uncaring, I hope you all watched his passion and drive for those less well off on #*marr*"
> 
> ...


I honestly don't understand why they bother with twatter; at the first hint of the truth they block.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

It's for broadcast rather than discussion with that lot.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I honestly don't understand why they bother with twatter; at the first hint of the truth they block.



Scott Mann is terminally stupid though. 2015 intake, nailed his colours to the Brexit cause and now defending Duncan Smith. No chance of a minor ministerial position and if things go against him likely to be deselected in 2020.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

killer b said:


> It's for broadcast rather than discussion with that lot.


Yeah, but when you really hit the button...some bite, then it's really fun.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> if things go against him likely to be deselected in 2020.


Why would he be deselected? 'Stay' winning the referendum isn't going to magically convert the tory party base into metropolitan europhiles - quite the opposite.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2016)

I only joined twatter the other week properly just to cuss the scum, its quite good fun


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why would he be deselected? 'Stay' winning the referendum isn't going to magically convert the tory party base into metropolitan europhiles - quite the opposite.


Increasingly obvious that a narrow remainarian victory will destroy the party completely.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> I only joined twatter the other week properly just to cuss the scum, its quite good fun


They don't like screen-shots of their (theyworkforyou) voting records.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2016)

good tip , thanks


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Increasingly obvious that a narrow remainarian victory will destroy the party completely.


I know. Great isn't it? I'm considering switching my vote to remain for that exact reason...


----------



## andysays (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Increasingly obvious that a narrow remainarian victory will destroy the party completely.



I agree, and it's worth bearing that in mind whatever your views on the EU - vote in the way which will most effectively fuck up the Tories, and a narrow remain victory will probably achieve that best


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why would he be deselected? 'Stay' winning the referendum isn't going to magically convert the tory party base into metropolitan europhiles - quite the opposite.



The majority of the vermin faithful here in Cornwall are pro Europe due to the vast amount of EC monies that they've trousered.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

killer b said:


> I know. Great isn't it? I'm considering switching my vote to remain for that exact reason...



but if too many voters do that, then the remain majority will not be slim ...


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not sure it's going to be a significant voting bloc tbh


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I've just been blocked by my local vermin MP @scottmannmp after he tweeted:
> 
> "The left who accuse #*Ids* of being uncaring, I hope you all watched his passion and drive for those less well off on #*marr*"
> 
> ...



Its pretty incredible how many people are giving Smith the benefit of the doubt, including a fair few leftists, etc. All i can say is that they musn't have been on the reciving end of his policies.


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

Btw, the Work Programme and other miseries will still be visited on claimants, disabled, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Btw, the Work Programme and other miseries will still be visited on claimants, disabled, etc.


yeh they just changed the figurehead


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Its pretty incredible how many people are giving Smith the benefit of the doubt, including a fair few leftists, etc. All i can say is that they musn't have been on the reciving end of his policies.


tactics. no-one believes him, but they want to try and keep things focused on government policy failures rather than tory power struggles.


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

Tory MP Chris Phelp, on Daily Politics just said people who can't tie their shoelaces are not disabled enough to get PIP, as if this would be only element of someones disability.

Oh, and Chukka is now friend of the sick and disabled.


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

> However, Mr Duncan Smith’s comments attracted support from many in the party. The senior MP and chair of the Health Committee Dr Sarah Wollaston said he had made a “compelling case”*, while Department for Work and Pensions ministers issued supportive comments.*



How can those who are imposing the cuts, implemented a brutal system which has led to loss of life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> How can those who are imposing the cuts, implemented a brutal system which has led to loss of life.


it's all a game to them


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

just waiting(sadly) for the next tale of brutality or suicide to come out while this denial is going on by the Tories,


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Tory MP Chris Phelp, on Daily Politics just said people who can't tie their shoelaces are not disabled enough to get PIP, as if this would be only element of someones disability.
> 
> Oh, and Chukka is now friend of the sick and disabled.


I wish people would understand that disability is a complicated mix of physical and mental factors, rather than a 'yes/no' statement. Each person with disabilities is different.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> just waiting(sadly) for the next tale of brutality or suicide to come out while this denial is going on by the Tories,


Not often I agree with you but sadly think this is a case of when not if.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> They don't like *being held accountable.*


Corrected for you.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's all a game to them


Think you're right,  unfortunately.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 21, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Second _sentence_ in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tories are split in two: this is where it gets really nasty | Matthew d’Ancona



It's hard to know whether it's true or not, IDS certainly does not come across as a clever man.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> just waiting(sadly) for the next tale of brutality or suicide to come out while this denial is going on by the Tories,



It may actually get some coverage in this climate.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 21, 2016)

killer b said:


> I know. Great isn't it? I'm considering switching my vote to remain for that exact reason...



I was thinking the same thing earlier but I don't know which way to vote to try and get that outcome. I think I just won't vote at all.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> The majority of the vermin faithful here in Cornwall are pro Europe due to the vast amount of EC monies that they've trousered.



I wonder whether toggle would agree with my view here as she has  better "connections" in that quarter than me.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2016)

the map here has Cornwall as _mixed, leaning eurosceptic. _Can't imagine the tory membership there leaning in the other direction tbh.


----------



## gosub (Mar 21, 2016)

Favelado said:


> The Queen died too.





J Ed said:


> Now that I don't watch TV there is no downside to this



All your stamps and money are no longer valid.


----------



## Flanflinger (Mar 21, 2016)

Iain Duncan Smith spends first day as benefits scrounger


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 21, 2016)

P





gosub said:


> All your stamps and money are no longer valid.


ALL OF THEM???


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2016)

gosub said:


> All your stamps and money are no longer valid.


the bank of england promises to pay the bearer on demand- how does liz carking it fuck that up?! it is a prommisary note! the words are on the note! If they are ignored for a mere change in monarchy then how will any Gentlemen of Quality be able to conduct his business


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> The majority of the vermin faithful here in Cornwall are pro Europe due to the vast amount of EC monies that they've trousered.



Never put too much faith in the ability of right wingers to apply basic logic.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the bank of england promises to pay the bearer on demand- how does liz carking it fuck that up?! it is a prommisary note! the words are on the note! If they are ignored for a mere change in monarchy then how will any Gentlemen of Quality be able to conduct his business



If you were a real gentleman of quality you'd eschew the Bank of England's tawdry IOU's altogether and deal exclusively in nazi gold.


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I wonder whether toggle would agree with my view here as she has  better "connections" in that quarter than me.



i think that we'd be a lot more fucked right now without having had the euro funding. if our local representatives do fully consider the needs of the local population as a priority, then they would be pro europe.

and if people are "trousering" eu money, then does that includes the people getting education bursaries, the free courses for people on jsa/esa, the people having a paycheck year round because their employer expanded, the organisations promoting keeping graduates in the local area by providing support for placements and insisting that minimum wage isn't acceptable, just cause we have high unemployment. the money going into cornish art heritage, culture. there's a hell of a lot of us who have benefited from this in one way or another. and yes, i used the word 'us' there. i've had support for my education.

explain to me the chances of westminster replacing that funding? for anything other than stuff like road widening schemes and house building.

so, what do we elect our local council to do? promote a national agenda, or look after local people by prioritizing local problems? because remaining in the EU is in the interest of Cornwall.

and there are a significant number who consider that they have to look after cornwall. because no one else will.it's a narrow view. but one that's been forced on the area. cornwall has the same issues of financial drain as scotland, with the same bullshit claims that we're subsidized. if cornwall wasn't being so thoroughly fucked over, then maybee they could afford to consider other people's interests. but when no one else considers theirs, what the fuck does anyone expect will happen?

i'm not entirely sold on the problems coming entirely from westminster. i think it's tending to come within the fact that too many weak coalition run council cabinets and the complete fuck up of making the unitary authority, have led to a very strong group of council employees setting policies that reject the idea of local interests being any different to national ones. anti cornishness as a block on support for the local area is coming from within council management. and some other places. eg, a very poisionous local press. and attitud4es twoards the local population. the backwards yokels versus the dynamic, foward looking incomers. and part of fixing those is dependent on how much we can force following the rules within the convention on national minorities. it all comes back to seeing being in the EU as the best way to solve local problems in a way that's in the interest of local people.

boiling that down to 'trousering' eu cash is far from a fair assessment.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> i think that we'd be a lot more fucked right now without having had the euro funding. if our local representatives do fully consider the needs of the local population as a priority, then they would be pro europe.
> 
> and if people are "trousering" eu money, then does that includes the people getting education bursaries, the free courses for people on jsa/esa, the people having a paycheck year round because their employer expanded, the organisations promoting keeping graduates in the local area by providing support for placements and insisting that minimum wage isn't acceptable, just cause we have high unemployment. the money going into cornish art heritage, culture. there's a hell of a lot of us who have benefited from this in one way or another. and yes, i used the word 'us' there. i've had support for my education.
> 
> ...



That's a fair and comprehensive answer, thanks toggle .

I think there are many socio-economic differences between North Cornwall and the western constituencies though. In my experience, in the farming, fishing and land-based industries, the most prevalent view is that the EC is a corrupt and anti-democratic institution. Whilst holding these views those that espouse them are more than willing to "trouser" any and all subsidies that they can get their hands on. Farmers and landowners in the main, natural Conservatives, these are the people that Scott Mann counts on for support and yet he is for withdrawal from Europe.

[/off topic]


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> That's a fair and comprehensive answer, thanks toggle .
> 
> I think there are many socio-economic differences between North Cornwall and the western constituencies though. In my experience, in the farming, fishing and land-based industries, the most prevalent view is that the EC is a corrupt and anti-democratic institution. Whilst holding these views those that espouse them are more than willing to "trouser" any and all subsidies that they can get their hands on. Farmers and landowners in the main, natural Conservatives, these are the people that Scott Mann counts on for support and yet he is for withdrawal from Europe.
> 
> [/off topic]



i suspect there's also a correlation with identifying primarily as cornish. which tends to be stronger in the west


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> i suspect there's also a correlation with identifying primarily as cornish. which tends to be stronger in the west


Do you guys have a Men & Maids of Kent (real Kent)/Kentish Men & Maids (unreal, suburban W.Kent) thing with your county?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> i suspect there's also a correlation with identifying primarily as cornish. which tends to be stronger in the west



Nationalism is surprisingly strong here, the border peoples' syndrome, though next to nobody votes MK. It's all mostly pub and rugby craic.


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Do you guys have a Men & Maids of Kent (real Kent)/Kentish Men & Maids (unreal, suburban W.Kent) thing with your county?



the cornish are a recognised national minority. taking the piss out of cornish identity would be considered racism.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Do you guys have a Men & Maids of Kent (real Kent)/Kentish Men & Maids (unreal, suburban W.Kent) thing with your county?



Not that I know of, toggle's the historian though.


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Nationalism is surprisingly strong here, the border peoples' syndrome, though next to nobody votes MK. It's all mostly pub and rugby craic.



off the top of my head, the maps i've seen put that at 10-25% in the east and 50-80% in the west.


----------



## toggle (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Not that I know of, toggle's the historian though.



i don't know that much about kent. 

except a brief look at the cornish connections through stuff like the bible christian missionarys


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 21, 2016)

Chukku Umuna's closing comments in this article are a little odd:

“Iain Duncan Smith, the man who has presided over the biggest programme of misery for the disabled, the poor and those in need for a generation, only now tells us the policies he was implementing were arbitrary and unfair. The greatest sadness is not that he left it so long but that, in spite of this, the polls tell us the harsh policy agenda he has pursued commands some considerable public support.”

All well and good till the last few words: is he really sad about this? Seems an odd thing to mention if you want to give the impression that the public is on your party's side when it opposes the policies in question. Couldn't possibly be that he's trying to present _himself _as the true face of compassionate Conservatism, could it...?


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

Osborne's gone missing


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 21, 2016)

KeeperofDragons said:


> Osborne's gone missing



This is my post from the The grand tory 'civil war' thread:

'I can't remember whether this has been discussed on here yet.

Where is Osborne? I know it has been commented on in the press that he has been laying low .... buuuut: is he in a 5-day detox? Or: wouldn't it be delicious if the Tories themselves have no idea where he is?'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Where is Osborne? ...wouldn't it be delicious if the Tories themselves have no idea where he is?'


The Osborne Identity! The Osborne Identity! I said it first, I get credit for all the memes!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Osborne Identity! The Osborne Identity! I said it first, I get credit for all the memes!


I don't know about treadstone but he has been treading water for some years now


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I think there are many socio-economic differences between North Cornwall and the western constituencies though. In my experience, in the farming, fishing and land-based industries, the most prevalent view is that the EC is a corrupt and anti-democratic institution. Whilst holding these views those that espouse them are more than willing to "trouser" any and all subsidies that they can get their hands on. Farmers and landowners in the main, natural Conservatives, these are the people that Scott Mann counts on for support and yet he is for withdrawal from Europe.


Hang on, you seem to be claiming that despite Cornwall leaning Eurosceptic as a whole, Tory members and voters in Cornwall are strong enough europhiles to deselect/vote against a Eurosceptic MP. Sorry but you're going to need some better evidence than what you've come out with so far. 

When you combine the fact that Cornwall is Eurosceptic in general with the fact that at best the Tory membership is 50-50 if what you were saying was true the Tory membership in Cornwall would have to be one of the most pro-EU local Parties in the country. It simply doesn't stack up.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> the cornish are a recognised national minority. taking the piss out of cornish identity would be considered racism.


OK, thnx for the replies. No 'racist' piss-taking implied; was merely asking about something I didn't know...whether there was an E/W differentiation like Kent's or Wales' N/S one for that matter. That's all.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't know about treadstone but he has been treading water for some years now



Millstone more like.


----------



## treelover (Mar 21, 2016)

BBC news leading on welfare benefits, plus a number of packages on the benefit cuts, impact, etc, first time in a long time, paradigm shift?

Though, of course, it depends on how they report it.


----------



## JimW (Mar 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> BBC news leading on welfare benefits, plus a number of packages on the benefit cuts, impact, etc, first time in a long time, paradigm shift?
> 
> Though, of course, it depends on how they report it.


Usual shite from the bit I saw, including Institute of Fiscal Studies as authoritative neutral commentators and the journo saying that the cuts had to be found somewhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Osborne Identity! The Osborne Identity! I said it first, I get credit for all the memes!


no one else wants it


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 21, 2016)

The BBC leading with an article about benefits is a bit hollow after a) all this time and b) all the people that have died because of these policies.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Hang on, you seem to be claiming that despite Cornwall leaning Eurosceptic as a whole, Tory members and voters in Cornwall are strong enough europhiles to deselect/vote against a Eurosceptic MP. Sorry but you're going to need some better evidence than what you've come out with so far.
> 
> When you combine the fact that Cornwall is Eurosceptic in general with the fact that at best the Tory membership is 50-50 if what you were saying was true the Tory membership in Cornwall would have to be one of the most pro-EU local Parties in the country. It simply doesn't stack up.



I don't have any better evidence and you're right it doesn't stack up. To be perfectly honest I was pontificating as a means of expressing my profound distaste for my local MP. Your analysis is sound and paints a more accurate picture of the local situation than that which I had constructed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2016)

treelover said:


> Tory MP Chris Phelp, on Daily Politics just said people who can't tie their shoelaces are not disabled enough to get PIP, as if this would be only element of someones disability.
> 
> Oh, and Chukka is now friend of the sick and disabled.



I don't trust Chuka (one "k") further than I can kick him. He's done the sum of FUCK ALL for disabled people who are his constituents. He only ever does shit to promote his own brand.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2016)

J Ed said:


> It's hard to know whether it's true or not, IDS certainly does not come across as a clever man.



As I've said before, he was a junior officer (a lieutenant) in the army for 7 years. He became a captain in his reserve service - basically they bump you a rank for no reason - but never got promoted on active service. You have to be a special kind of mediocre motherfucker for that to happen.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 22, 2016)

KeeperofDragons said:


> Osborne's gone missing


Must have got tied up somewhere.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 22, 2016)

Good day to bury bad news.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

I would love it if he is found dead, face down in a huge pile of coke.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I would love it if he is found dead, face down in a huge pile of coke.


I'm sure it can be arranged if you have the right contacts.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2016)

Moi? As if.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 22, 2016)

Just watching the budget debate, thinking how long before Kenneth Clarke's head explodes like an over inflated football?


----------



## J Ed (Mar 22, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Just watching the budget debate, thinking how long before Kenneth Clarke's head explodes like an over inflated football?



I hate Ken Clarke more than I hate other Tories, I think probably because people act like he is more reasonable because he is a pro-EU bastard instead of just a bastard.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 22, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I hate Ken Clarke more than I hate other Tories, I think probably because people act like he is more reasonable because he is a pro-EU bastard instead of just a bastard.



A full on weapons grade bastard.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2016)

*A new poll could see Chancellor George Osborne renamed Cunty McCuntface after it was hijacked by mischievous members of the public.*

With over 500,000 people having declared their preference for Cunty McCuntface in the poll, it seems inevitable that the Chancellor will be renamed.

The man behind the poll, Simon Williams said he welcomed the public getting involved.

He told us, “Naming a chancellor can be pretty boring. They’re always called things like George, or Gordon, or Alistair.  So we’re grateful people have decided to get into the spirit of it.

“In second place is Gidiot Arseborne, but that only has a couple of hundred votes, so it’s looking likely he’ll be Cunty McCuntface from the naming ceremony onwards.

“Oh, and the queue for people wanting to smash a bottle of champagne off his face already goes round the block, sorry.”


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2016)

Does anyone know what time the vote is ?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 22, 2016)

Had to go out, didn't catch the times. Sorry.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> As I've said before, he was a junior officer (a lieutenant) in the army for 7 years. He became a captain in his reserve service - basically they bump you a rank for no reason - but never got promoted on active service. You have to be a special kind of mediocre motherfucker for that to happen.



Promotion by seniority. If they've a list of lieutenants and none of them stand enough for a third pip then they'll simply pick the one with longest service. Being promoted only once in seven years suggests he was likely passed over at least once.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Does anyone know what time the vote is ?



For renaming Osborne according to post 615 you mean?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 22, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Promotion by seniority. If they've a list of lieutenants and none of them stand enough for a third pip then they'll simply pick the one with longest service. Being promoted only once in seven years suggests he was likely passed over at least once.


Fatty Soames referred to Smith's military 'career' in his rather amusing interview in 'ConservativeHome'.


> ConHome: “What do you make of this whole IDS business?”
> 
> Soames: “Well I tell you what I make of it is this. Nothing that I’m going to say is off the record, and I’m going to tell you the truth of what I think, OK, so it may not be popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 22, 2016)

> My father christened him Iain Drunken Smith


----------



## binka (May 7, 2016)

binka said:


> Knew nothing about him, just read his wiki page. Former Christian Action Research and Education intern. Chances of him being as big a cunt as ids seem pretty good


Well that was hardly a surprise:

Benefits cap to be slashed from £26,000 to £20,000 per family
EXCLUSIVE: New drive to slash benefits as the family limit will be cut to £20,000 a year


(apologies for the express and mail links - i used google news to find alternatives but no one else appears to be reporting it)


----------

